# Bussit > HSL-alueen paikallisliikenne >  HSL:n bussiliikenteen kilpailutus 24/2012

## Joonas Pio

Kilpailutuksen järjestäminen on esillä HSL:n hallituksessa 24.1.:




> HSL:n keväällä 2012 järjestämään bussiliikenteen tarjouskilpailuun 24/2012 tulevat ne Helsingin sisäiset linjat (kohteet 137 - 140), joiden käsittely jäi pöydälle HSL:n hallituksen kokouksessa 13.12.2011. Näiden kohteiden nykyiset liikennöintisopimukset päättyvät vuoden 2012 lopussa.
> Lisäksi kilpailuun tulee linja 550 eli Jokeri (kohde 147), jonka liikennöintisopimus on päättymässä kesäliikenteen lopussa 2013.
> 
> Kilpailukierroksen 24/2012 järjestäminen edellyttää kohteisiin 137 - 140 sisältyvien linjojen osalta ensiksi HSL:n hallituksen päätöksen näitä linjoja koskevista muutoksista Etelä- ja Länsi-Helsingin linjastosuunnitelmassa 2012 ja liikennöintisuunnitelmassa 2012 - 2013.
> Mikäli Etelä- ja Länsi-Helsingin linjastosuunnitelma 2012 ja liikennöintisuunnitelma 2012 - 2013 hyväksytään mainittujen linjojen osalta, kierroksella 24/2012 kilpailutettavan bussiliikenteen laajuus on noin 5,2 milj. linjakilometriä vuodessa. Liikenteen hoitoon tarvitaan arkisin 67 linja-autoa, jotka ovat kaksiakselisia A1- ja A2-tyypin linja-autoja sekä C-tyypin telilinja-autoja. Mikäli kilpailutettavissa kohteissa päädytään käyttämään myös D-tyypin nivellinja-autoja, kalustotarve on silloin 60 linja-autoa arkisin.
> Nyt kilpailutettavan liikenteen laajuus on noin 5,5 % sekä HSL:n tilaaman bussiliikenteen linjakilometreistä että automäärästä.
> 
> Tarjouskilpailuun 24/2012 tulevat liikenteen kohteet ja linjat ovat
> 
> ...

----------


## joboo

Juuri mietin kuinka hyvä on että tulee A2-kalustoa monelle linjalle koska, talvella ei jää ainankaan sutimaan.  :Very Happy: 
Tuleeko sitten H18:a A2:a vai C-kalustoa?

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Kilpailutuksen järjestäminen on esillä HSL:n hallituksessa 24.1.:


"Kohteen 147 (Bussi-Jokeri) sopimuskausi alkaa talviliikennekauden alkaessa vuonna 2013. Sopimuskauden on tarkoitus jatkua Raide-Jokerin liikennöinnin aloitukseen saakka, jos liikennettä hoidetaan laadukkaasti ja sopimuksen mukaisesti ja mahdollisista liikenteen muutostarpeista voidaan sopia. Tämän hetkisen arvion mukaan raitioliikenne voisi alkaa aikaisintaan kesäliikennekauden päättyessä 2020, mutta todennäköisesti myöhemmin."

Hienoa että raide-Jokerikin taas jäädytetään vähintään seitsemäksi vuodeksi. Eihän nyt metronkaan rakentaminen noin kauan kestä, ja suunnitelmavalmius Jokerissa on sen verran pitkällä, että seitsemän vuoden syy voi olla ainoastaan hankkeiden budjetointijärjestys. Eli pahnan pohjalle jälleen.

----------


## Nak

Heitänpä myös tästä veikkauskupongin sisään

Kohde 137 (h16) Nobina
Kohde 138 (h18,h18N) Helsingin Bussiliikenne
Kohde 139 (h39,h39N,h45) Helsingin Bussiliikenne
Kohde 140 (h55) Tammelundin Liikenne
Kohde 147 (550) Helsingin Bussiliikenne TAI Pohjolan Liikenne TAI Nobina

137: Nobina tarjoaa tästä näpsäkästä pikkukohteesta voittavan tarjouksen. Tämä menee ikäänkuin välipalaksi  :Laughing: 

138&139: Helb jatkaa aiemmista sopimuksista jäävien autojen turvin, myös varikkosivut enteilevät parasta hintatarjousta

140: Tämä kierroksen yllättäjäksi nousee Tammelund joka saa h55:n sopivat varikkosivut ja pieni kohde innostaa TLL:n voittoon

147: Jokeri aiheuttaa varmasti harmaita hiuksia yrityksessä jos toisessa, sillä kaikkihan haluaisivat hoitaa huippu brändättyä linjaa. Muut ovat katselleet sivusta kun CBF/NF on tötöillyt viimeiset kuusi vuotta tällä linjalla, ainoastaan Nobinalla on kokemusta siitä kuinka vaikea linja se onkaan. Jos joku sinne uskaltaa nivelbusseja tarjota, tarjoajana on Helb ja jos aavistan oikein niveliä tarjoava voittaa automaattisesti? Toivoisin että PL kohteen voittaa, sopivan hinnan ja uusien bussien kanssa, jos se linja sitten vaikka pysyisi huippubrändin alaisena. Muilla yrityksillä ei oikeasti ole rahkeita siihen  :Neutral:  Jos taas halvin hinta ja käytetyt bussit uusien lomassa vievät voittoon niin Nobina on selvä voittaja. 

550:lla ei tainnut olla vaihtoehtona nivel ja telibussien yhteistarjousta?

----------


## ipeniemela

Onhan tuolla 550:lla toisinaan näkynyt vähän sopimuksenvastaista kalustoa vara-autoina, mutta pääsääntöisesti linjalla käytettävät Volvo 8700LE / B12BLE telit ovat olleet siistissä kunnossa ainakin sisältä ja suurimmilta osin ulkoakin ja kulkeneet aina ajallaan, joten en ymmärrä, miten Nobina tuolla linjalla olisi "tötöillyt"?

----------


## zige94

> Onhan tuolla 550:lla toisinaan näkynyt vähän sopimuksenvastaista kalustoa vara-autoina, mutta pääsääntöisesti linjalla käytettävät Volvo 8700LE / B12BLE telit ovat olleet siistissä kunnossa ainakin sisältä ja suurimmilta osin ulkoakin ja kulkeneet aina ajallaan, joten en ymmärrä, miten Nobina tuolla linjalla olisi "tötöillyt"?


Näinpä. 550 on vaikea linja etenkin ruuhka-aikaa, joten en itse ainakaan menisi sanomaan että Nobina mitään on sählännyt. Voisin pistää HSL:n piikkiin, en liikennöitsijän. Se on totta että vakio Volvot eivät ole siitä parhaimmasta päästä, mutta tätäkään en Nobinan piikkiin pistäisi. Etenkin yöaikaan on todella hämäräperäistä sakkia ja tihutöitä.

Ruuhka-aikaan on vaikea pystö aikataulussa, mutta silloinkin se pääasia eli 3-5min vuoroväli suunnillee pysyy samana, joten sillä ei silloin ole periaatteessa niin väliä vaikka ei olisi aikataulussa. Ruuhkan ulkopuolella sitten linjabpysyy aikataulussa samalla tavalla kuin mikä tahansa muukin linja (eli muutama minuutti myöhässä.

----------


## Palomaa

> Onhan tuolla 550:lla toisinaan näkynyt vähän sopimuksenvastaista kalustoa vara-autoina, mutta pääsääntöisesti linjalla käytettävät Volvo 8700LE / B12BLE telit ovat olleet siistissä kunnossa ainakin sisältä ja suurimmilta osin ulkoakin ja kulkeneet aina ajallaan, joten en ymmärrä, miten Nobina tuolla linjalla olisi "tötöillyt"?


Uskallatko väittää että Jokeri-kalusto on siistissä kunnossa?  :Laughing: 




> Kohde 147 (550) Helsingin Bussiliikenne TAI Pohjolan Liikenne TAI Nobina


No ennemmin pistän Veolian nimen tuohon kuin HelB tai PL.. Ei ole sanottu etteikö Veolia voisi pyörittää Jokeri-bisnestä, joten miksipä ei.

Pohjolan Liikenne: Itseltä jäisi ainakin sitten Jokeri-linjalla kulkeminen siihen pisteeseen.

Helsingin Bussiliikenne: No tästä en kyllä mene sanomaan mitään.

----------


## Nak

> Onhan tuolla 550:lla toisinaan näkynyt vähän sopimuksenvastaista kalustoa vara-autoina, mutta pääsääntöisesti linjalla käytettävät Volvo 8700LE / B12BLE telit ovat olleet siistissä kunnossa ainakin sisältä ja suurimmilta osin ulkoakin ja kulkeneet aina ajallaan, joten en ymmärrä, miten Nobina tuolla linjalla olisi "tötöillyt"?





> Se on totta että vakio Volvot eivät ole siitä parhaimmasta päästä, mutta tätäkään en Nobinan piikkiin pistäisi. Etenkin yöaikaan on todella hämäräperäistä sakkia ja tihutöitä.


Totta on se että 8700LE edustaa tämänhetkisen kaluston kirkkainta kärkeä HSL-alueella. Totta on myös se että Jokeri-linjan 8700LE:t ovat jo elähtäneitä huonon ylläpidon takia  :Mad:  Lähes poikkeuksetta jokaisessa autossa palaa joku seuraavista kolmesta valosta mittaristossa 1. Moottorin vikavalo 2. Ovien vikavalo 3. ABS-järjestelmän vikavalo. Yleisesti esiintyvät kahdestaan tai kolmistaan. Joukossa on myös mukana yleensä merkintä kuluneista jarrupaloista. Tämän lisäksi myös penkkikankaat ovat likaisia ja aika usein jokerissa tapaa tavallisia nobinan kankaita, ovat ilmeisesti vaihtuneet muihin busseihin jossa usein tapaa tavallisten lisäksi jokerikankaita.. Usein ovat myös kulmat rutussa ja jokerivärityksestä vain osa jäljellä..
Näistä tuskin mikään asia menee HSL:n tai hämäperäisen sakin piikkiin?
Nimim. Toissapäivänä viimeksi Jokeri-linjalla ja huomenna taas...

Pienellä kunnostuksella näistäkin saisi vielä viimeisen päälle hyviä ja toivonkin, jos voittoa ei tule, että Jokerin sopimuksen päättyessä nämä remontoidaan ja maalataan vaikka tilaajaväriin ja saadaan poistetuksi kaikki tätä sarjaa vanhemmat telibussit pois... (kaikki 2006 vanhemmat telit = 28) 

Mielestäni se voisi muiden silmissä näyttää tötöilyltä jos viimeisen päälle brändätyllä linjalla ajelee useasti jotain muuta kalustoa kun sinne on luvattu, ja mm. kaksiakselinen concordiavärinen bussi kokopäivävuoroa. Toki näitä voisi sattua muillekin liikennöitsijöille, koskaanhan tiettyä kalustoa ei vaan ole riittävästi. Jokeribussit ovat liikennöitsijälle kuitenkin kalleimpia busseja, kun jos ostaa ylimääräisiä ja niille ei ole tarvetta, ne seisovat varikolla tyhjänpanttina, kun ei niillä muutakaan saa ajaa..

----------


## vristo

> Pohjolan Liikenne: Itseltä jäisi ainakin sitten Jokeri-linjalla kulkeminen siihen pisteeseen.


Saako tiedustellä syytä tähän?

----------


## zige94

> Saako tiedustellä syytä tähän?


Palomaalla ikäviä kokemuksia PL:n eli kollegoidesi käytöksestä ja asenteesta... Itse jopa kuulin yhden tapauksen, kun Palomaa oli puhelimessa puhumassa kanssani juuri tapahtuma hetkellä. Kertokoon hän tarkemmin tässä yleisesti, jos niin haluaa.

Ja tuohon HelB:iin, en ihan sitäkään haluaisi Jokeria ajamaan.. Tänään tuli sellaista soopaa 103:n kuljettajan suusta että matkustajat meinasivat pyörtyä, ja etupenkkiläiset toljottivat silmät pyöreinä kuljettajan kielen käyttöä.

Itse toivoisin Nobinan tai Veolian vievän voiton tästä.

----------


## sm3

Minulla ei ole ollut valittamista Nobinan 550:en hoidosta. Vähäsen harmittanut kun ruuhka-aikaan tulee joku kaksiakselinen auto. Toisaalta vara autoina on ollut myös joku erittäin hienoääninen Ikarus E94 mutta en saanut numeroa ylös joskus vuos sitten. Samoin oli kiva matkusta viimetalvena korkealla Carrus City:llä. Ei tuntunu tien epätasaisuus ollenkaan niin pahasti. 

Se vaan on että Jokeri on hyvin prändätty ja tuntuu että kaikki tietävät että Jokeri menee sinne ja Jokeri menee tänne, ja siinä on näyttö sisällä jossa näkyy seuraava pysäkki ja ne ovat vihreitä. Tämä ei aina toteudu ja se on huono. Asia ihmetyttää mm. ulkopaikkakuntalaisia joille joku tuttu on nuo edellä olevat asiat kertonut. Ja sitä vihreää bussia ei tule, linjanumeroahan suurin osa ei näe saatika määränpäätä kun ihmiset näkevät vain bussin keulan. värin ja etuoven eivätkä muusta välitä.

Toivon että Pohjolan Liikenne voittaisi 550:en sopimuksen tai Veolia. Nobinalla olisi autot ja koulutus valmiina, mutta onko heillä enää sitä alkuaikojen intoa laadukkaaseen operointiin. Olisi hyvä jos saisi uutta tarmoa linjan operointiin, ja joku semmonen yhtiö joka pystyy oikeasti sitoutumaan Jokerin ajamiseen niin kauan kuin on tarvis. PL ja Veolia ovat yhtiöitä joiden uskon pystyvän tähän. Nobina on myös hyvä ehdokas toki. Helb olisi hyvä myös jos hankkisivat niveliä linjalle.

----------


## Palomaa

> Saako tiedustellä syytä tähän?


Nyt en syytä sinua, vristo. Vaan kolleegaasi. Sain turpaan syyttä PL:n kuskilta (Nimeä en kyllä mainitse) niin viime keväänä.
Toisena kertana kuski otti minua riveleistä koska huomautin häntä siitä ettei pysähtynyt sille kuulutulla bussipysäkillä, soitin hänen esimiehelleen ja oli lähellä etten saanut häneltäkin turpaa.
Siitä päivästä lähtien päätin etten kulje enään PL:llä, anteeksi nyt vain.

EDIT: Turha yrittää kysellä asiasta mitään, tapaus käsitelty Poliisin kanssa ja sisältö määritelty salassa pidettäväksi, mutta kerrankun halusit kysyä niin vastauksen sait.

----------


## ipeniemela

Minkälaista porukkaa siellä HelBillä ja Pölhölällä oikein on töissä?  :Shocked:  Mulle ei ole koskaan sattunut mitään kuvatun kaltaista Nobinan tai minkään muunkaan liikennöitsijän kyydissä. Ja olen sentään sammunut 345:seen keskellä viikkoa hieman ennen joulua kun olin matkalla pikkujouluista kotiin ja herännyt Rinnekodin pihasta. Sain kysymällä kuskilta kyydin Kalajärvelle, vaikka olin melkomoisessa juubelissa ja periaatteessa viimeinen sivu oli jo ajettu. Kiitin kuskia loistavasta palvelusta. Mutta kaipa sinne mahtuu kuskien joukkoon niitä mätiä omenoitakin. Itse ei onneksi ole tarvinnut heihin törmätä..

----------


## joboo

Itse olen kulkennut 4vuotta HelB:llä ja en ole saannut huonoa palvelua kertaakaan. Kerran oli lähellä ettei kuljettaja ajannut päälleni. 
Ainakin Nobinalla on yksi hyvä kuljettaja joka toivottaa hyvät huomenet kun kyytiin nousee  :Smile:

----------


## zige94

> Minkälaista porukkaa siellä HelBillä ja Pölhölällä oikein on töissä?  ...(VIESTI NIPISTETTY...) Mutta kaipa sinne mahtuu kuskien joukkoon niitä mätiä omenoitakin. Itse ei onneksi ole tarvinnut heihin törmätä..


Sanotaanko näin, että nykyään löytyy enemmän ja enemmän näitä mätiä omenoita... Itse olen saanut todella inhottavaa palvelua tässä vuoden sisällä HelB:ltä kolme kertaa, tai siis kolme kertaa todella mieleen painuvia (2 rasistikuljettajaa, molemmat eroitettu, ja sitten tämä tämänpäiväinen jonka käytös ei kohdistunut vain minuun vaan koko bussilastilliseen porukkaa). Enimmäkseen sitten löytyy vain näitä myrtsinaamoja. Päivittäin menen n. 20-50eri bussilla. Tällä hetkellä kärkikastia pitää (koskee siis busseja jonka liikennöitsijän kyydissä olen ollut): 1. Nobina, 2. Veolia, 3. Åbergin linja (tämä johtuu siitä että olen mennyt niin vähän kertaa, että vaikea tän paremmin sanoa), 4. Westendin Linja, 5. PL, 6. HelB, 7. TLL

Mutta nyt taitaa mennä jo vähän OT:ksi...

----------


## Pera

Ei minullakaan ole pahaa sanottavaa HelB:n tai PL:n palvelusta, ihan hyvin on menny ja itse kyl toivon että linjan 550 voittaisi HelB tai Pohjolan Liikenne!

----------


## GT8N

Toivottavasti jokin isoista yhtiöistä olisi niin rohkea, että tarjoaisi nivelautoja. Se olisi selkeä parannus nyt täysin ylikuormitetulla linjalle. Lisäksi jos nivelautoja saataisiin jälleen pääkaupunkiseudulle, voisi se muuttaa käsitystä siitä, että mitään telibussia suurempikapasiteetista linja-autoa ei voi ikinä koskaan olla missään tilanteessa. Tunnetusti telibussihan on halvempi kuin nivelauto, mutta kun pääkaupunkiseudulla tällähetkellä ei ole mitään vaihtoehtoa telibussin ja metron välillä, kun ylikuormitettuja bussilinjoja _"ei vaan voi"_ muuttaa raitioteiksi. Esimerkiksi tulevalle 14/18 parille, 58:lle ym. linjoille olisi ensitilassa saatava suurempikapasiteettisia autoja. Samoin esim 79:n tiheää vuoroväliä voisi kasvattaa hiukan hankkimalla suurempia autoja.

Nivelten mahdollinen paluu voisi siis olla päänavaus järjenkäytölle ja eurooppalaisemmalle joukkoliikenteelle.

----------


## Knightrider

> Toivottavasti jokin isoista yhtiöistä olisi niin rohkea, että tarjoaisi nivelautoja. Se olisi selkeä parannus nyt täysin ylikuormitetulla linjalle. Lisäksi jos nivelautoja saataisiin jälleen pääkaupunkiseudulle, voisi se muuttaa käsitystä siitä, että mitään telibussia suurempikapasiteetista linja-autoa ei voi ikinä koskaan olla missään tilanteessa. Tunnetusti telibussihan on halvempi kuin nivelauto, mutta kun pääkaupunkiseudulla tällähetkellä ei ole mitään vaihtoehtoa telibussin ja metron välillä, kun ylikuormitettuja bussilinjoja _"ei vaan voi"_ muuttaa raitioteiksi. Esimerkiksi tulevalle 14/18 parille, 58:lle ym. linjoille olisi ensitilassa saatava suurempikapasiteettisia autoja. Samoin esim 79:n tiheää vuoroväliä voisi kasvattaa hiukan hankkimalla suurempia autoja.
> 
> Nivelten mahdollinen paluu voisi siis olla päänavaus järjenkäytölle ja eurooppalaisemmalle joukkoliikenteelle.


Totta turiset, ei telit toki turhakkeita ole, vaan h14+18, h43, h54, h58, h79, 550 ja suoraan tulevalle Jokeri-2:llekin tarvittaisiin niveliä. Telit ovat passeleita linjoilla h45, h63, v62/562, sekä kaikilla lentokenttälinjoilla. Keskustasta pitäisi ylipäänsä korvata telit 2-akselisilla ja nivelillä (ja toki ratikoilla jos vain mahdollista). Hukkatilaa? Käyttäkää luovuuttanne : niveliin mahtuisi nivelosan kohdalle molemmille reunoille vaikka polkupyöräpaikka! Pyörä mukaan Westendiin ja loppumatka polkien! Kiireellisille ihmisille kävelyn korvaaminen lähtö- ja määränpäässä pyöräilyllä korvaa sitä jonnekin hukkunutta aikaa. Tuplanivel on todettu jo turhakkeeksi, sillä kustannukset nousevat ja vuoroväli harvenee liialti. Myös kaksikerrosbussit ovat liian hintavia ja hankalia toimivaan eurooppalaiseen nopeatempoiseen joukkoliikenteeseen.

----------


## 2000/Inkognito

Riippunee pitkälti siitä, mitä kalustovaatimuksien osalta tarkoittaa, että




> Kohteen 147 eli Bussi-Jokerin sopimuksen erityisvaatimuksilla varaudutaan avorahastuksen kokeilun käyttöönottoon


Mikäli tämän myötä teliautojen(kin) tulisi olla taakse asti matalia kuten oletan avorahastuksessa vaadittavan (voin vain kuvitella kun LE-mallin takaoven portaikossa ihmiset tungeksivat sisään), pidän jopa ihan todennäköisenä että linjalla tullaan näkemään nivelautoja. Tämä osittain siitä yksinkertaisesta syystä, että markkinoilla lienee paremmin valinnanvaraa nivel- kuin teliautoissa. Onko tällä hetkellä edes saatavilla täysmatalia teliautoja muilta valmistajilta kuin MAN? Nivelautoissahan valikoimaa löytyy (Volvo, Scania, MAN, Mercedes, Solaris jne.), enkä usko että hintakaan olisi mitenkään päätähuimaavasti suurempi - tietysti oletuksena että mahdollisimman pitkälti eurooppalaisen standardin mukaiset nivelautot täyttävät asetetut vaatimukset.

Kaluston osalta odotan siis jännityksellä ratkaisuja - luulen, että tässä ainakin Veolia, Nobina ja HelB, miksei Pohjolakin voivat pärjätä. Jos lähtisin veikkaamaan, sanoisin että tämän kohteen vie Nobina: nykyiseltä sopimuskaudelta kerätyn kokemuksen pohjalta ja toisaalta Nobina otti vastikään Oslossa kilpailuvoiton ja hankkinee sinne useamman kymmenen uusia MAN-niveliä - jospa samanlaisia nähtäisiin vihdoin Jokerillakin?

----------


## joboo

En tajua miksi H45:lle ei voitu tarjota telejä? Elokuusta lähtien ei H39 aja Neulastielle. Voi tulla 40-paikkaiseen pikkusen täyttä.

----------


## zige94

> Samoin esim 79:n tiheää vuoroväliä voisi kasvattaa hiukan hankkimalla suurempia autoja.





> Totta turiset, ei telit toki turhakkeita ole, vaan h14+18, h43, h54, h58, *h79*, 550 ja suoraan tulevalle Jokeri-2:llekin tarvittaisiin niveliä.


Tai sitten h79:n liittyen ruuhka-linja linjan ruuhkaisimmalle välille eli (Pihlajamäki?) Latokartano - Länsi-Herttoniemi (Siilitien metroasema). Joku tälläinen linjahan oli, 79V taisi olla, reittiä on muista ihan tarkalleen. Miksi h79 pitää ajaa niin usein Malmilta saakka, ei Malmilta/Malmille tulevia/meneviä niin paljon ole, että tarvitsisi sieltä saakka 6minuutin välein ajaa. Pistettäisiin lyhyt ruuhka-linja Latokartanosta (vanha 57:n päätepysäkki Valintataloa vastapäätä) Siilitien Metroasemalle.

----------


## GT8N

> ei telit toki turhakkeita ole


Kyllä, telibussit ovat hyvin lunastaneet paikkansa kaupunkiliikknteessä ja ovat tarkoituksenmukaisia suurelle osalle linjastoa. Kuitenkin toivon nivelautojen paluuta raskaasti kuormitetuille linjoille, jossa teliautojen kapasiteetti ei ole enää tarkoituksenmukainen ja/tai riittävä.

----------


## Knightrider

> Kyllä, telibussit ovat hyvin lunastaneet paikkansa kaupunkiliikknteessä ja ovat tarkoituksenmukaisia suurelle osalle linjastoa. Kuitenkin toivon nivelautojen paluuta raskaasti kuormitetuille linjoille, jossa teliautojen kapasiteetti ei ole enää tarkoituksenmukainen ja/tai riittävä.


Luettelemani linjat ovatkin niitä, joista olen jäänyt ulos usemmin kuin kerran, kun kaikki paikat ovat loppuneet kesken. Siinä on yhtäkkiä seisomapaikatkin tuntuneet tavallista arvokkaammilta :Wink:  Useimmin tämä on käynyt h54:ssä, kun bussit ketjuuntuvat ja täyttyvät sillä niin helposti ja ovat alttiina Kehä I:n ruuhkille. 550:ssa toisiksi usein, ja silloin pitää toivoa ettei ole kolmen bussin letka juuri mennyt sillä se tarkoittaa että vartin päästä tulee seuraava bussi ja sekin täynnä. Raiteilla ei seisomapaikat ole loppuneet paitsi kerran välipalattomassa kolmosratikassa. Nivelbussit kehiin ja täynnä-valot voivat olla historiaa. Nivelbusseilla saa lisätuloja vuokraamalla niitä viikonloppu- ja iltatapahtumiin ja täysmatalia nivelbusseja omaava yhtiö voisi voittaa helpommin raitiovaunuja ja metroja korvaavia poikkeuslinjoja.



> Tai sitten h79:n liittyen ruuhka-linja linjan ruuhkaisimmalle välille eli (Pihlajamäki?) Latokartano - Länsi-Herttoniemi (Siilitien metroasema). Joku tälläinen linjahan oli, 79V taisi olla, reittiä on muista ihan tarkalleen. Miksi h79 pitää ajaa niin usein Malmilta saakka, ei Malmilta/Malmille tulevia/meneviä niin paljon ole, että tarvitsisi sieltä saakka 6minuutin välein ajaa. Pistettäisiin lyhyt ruuhka-linja Latokartanosta (vanha 57:n päätepysäkki Valintataloa vastapäätä) Siilitien Metroasemalle.


Ruuhkalinja voitaisiin erottaa kokonaan 79:stä, esim. h89-ruuhkalinjan voisi pidentää 79-reitille ja Malmilta Itäkeskukseen hilliten epätasaisia ja suurien matkustajavirtoja Malmin ja Itäkeskuksen välillä, kun h54 ei enää jatkossa aja Malmin kautta (pelkät 512+519/520 eivät välttämättä riitä) Linja tahdistettaisiin 79:n kanssa ja molempia ajettaisiin nivelillä niin, että 8 min välein ajetaan joka toinen bussi 79- ja joka toinen 89-reittiä.

----------


## GT8N

> Luettelemani linjat ovatkin niitä, joista olen jäänyt ulos usemmin kuin kerran, kun kaikki paikat ovat loppuneet kesken. Siinä on yhtäkkiä seisomapaikatkin tuntuneet tavallista arvokkaammilta


Näin juuri. Täällä erityisolosuhteissa tämäkin asia on vain päässyt hämärtymään. Tällähetkellä ainoa, mikä merkkaa mitään on istumapaikkojen määrä. Kun matalissa nivelautoissa niitä kokolailla on saman verran kun teliautoissa, jotka ovat halvempia, ei ole mitään epäselvyyttä mitä autoja liikennöitsijät hankkivat. Tilaajalla pitäisi vain olla "munaa" vaatia osaan kohteista niveliä, vaikka kustannukset siten jonkinverran kasvaisivat. Nykyisin vain hyväksytään se, että jotkin linjat ovat kroonisesti ylikuormitettuja ja herkästi ketjuuntuvia alimitoitetun kapasiteettinsa vuoksi. Tietenkään asialle "ei tarvitse" tehdä mitään. 

Jos 58:n kaltaisia ylikuormitettuja linjoja ajettaisiin riittävämmän kapasiteetin omaavilla nivelautoilla, olisi sillä linjan imagoa parantava vaikutus, kun mahtuisi kyytiin jo ensimmäiseen autoon, eikä tarvitsisi jäädä odottelemaan sitä joskus tulevaa seuraavaa tuulilasikuormassa kulkevaa vuoroa. Vastaavasti ylikuormitetuilla linjoilla matkustajamäärät voisivat nousta lisää, kun matkustajille jää mielikuva luotettavammasta palvelusta. Moni on varmasti muuttanut kulutottumuksiaan välttämään ruuhkaisimpia epäluotettavampia linjoja, joko siirtymällä vaihtoehtoisille reiteille tai henkilöautoiluun.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Heitänpä myös tästä veikkauskupongin sisään
> 
> Kohde 147 (550) Helsingin Bussiliikenne TAI Pohjolan Liikenne TAI Nobina


Nobina voisi kyllä jatkaa Jokerin liikennöintiä, koska he ovat sen tähän asti lähes erinomaisesti hoitaneet. Ja lisäksi Nobinan kuljettajat tietävät keinot, miten Jokeria ajetaan, koska kuten jo aiemmin on mainittu, on se kohtalaisen vaikea linja ajaa.




> 550:lla ei tainnut olla vaihtoehtona nivel ja telibussien yhteistarjousta?


Ei ollut, tarjous pitää tehdä joko C tai D -kalustolla.




> Uskallatko väittää että Jokeri-kalusto on siistissä kunnossa?


Eivät Jokeri-bussit ainakaan omasta mielestäni ole sen huonommassa kunnossa kuin muutkaan HSL-alueen n. 6 vuotta vanhat autot.

----------


## Overdriver

> Ja lisäksi Nobinan kuljettajat tietävät keinot, miten Jokeria ajetaan, koska kuten jo aiemmin on mainittu, on se kohtalaisen vaikea linja ajaa.


Mikä siitä tekee erityisen vaikean linjan ajaa?

----------


## metanolman81

> Mikä siitä tekee erityisen vaikean linjan ajaa?


No ei kai sinänsä reitissä mitään vaikeaa ole, haastavan siitä kyllä tekee vallitseva lumitilanne ja muut autoilijat. Ruuhkaisimmat osuudet taitaa edelleen olla itis-viikki, ogeli-haaga ja leppävaara-otaniemi. Tiukkaa tekee keskellä päivääkin, yhden suomalaisen jokeri-kuskin kans juttelin ja sanoi et ei meinaa keskipäivälläkään ehtiä westendistä itikseen 55 minuutissa...

----------


## Nak

Kalustona Jokerilla olisi hienoa nähdä jo testissäkin käynyttä MB Capacityä, mutta mahtaako olla ratkaisevan paljon kalliimpi esim. MB Citaro niveleen tai Volvon nivelbussiin verrattuna? Kuitenkin uskon että _jos_ niveliä hankitaan, ovat keskieurooppalaiset merkit vahvoilla tässä(MB, MAN).

----------


## ipeniemela

Nakin mainitsemien lisäksi näkisin Solariksen Urbino 18:n myös vahvana kandidaattina, mikäli niveliin tosiaan päädytään. CapaCityllä matkustaisin mielelläni, tuli testattua kyseinen peli kun se kävi koekäytössä ja mukavaa kyytiä oli.

----------


## Bussi 1973

Mun veikkaus  :Cool: 

Kohde 137 (h16) Nobina tai Veolia
Kohde 138 (h18,h18N) Helsingin Bussiliikenne tai Nobina
Kohde 139 (h39,h39N,h45) Pohjolan Liikenne tai Nobina
Kohde 140 (h55) Tammelundin Liikenne tai Nobina
Kohde 147 (550) Pohjolan Liikenne tai Nobina

----------


## Palomaa

Pitää itekkin Lottokuponki pistää.
Kohde 137 (h16) Nobina
Kohde 138 (h18,h18N) Helsingin Bussiliikenne
Kohde 139 (h39,h39N,h45) Pohjolan Liikenne
Kohde 140 (h55) Veolia Transport, Nobina tai Tammelundin Liikenne?
Kohde 147 (550) Veolia Transport, Nobina tai Pohjolan Liikenne

----------


## Joonas Pio

Itse veikkaisin tällaista tulosta:

Kohde 137 (h16): Nobina
Kohde 138 (h18, h18N): Helsingin Bussiliikenne
Kohde 139 (h39, h39N, h45): Helsingin Bussiliikenne
Kohde 140 (h55): Nobina tai Tammelundin Liikenne
Kohde 147 (550): Veolia Transport tai Nobina

Jos HelB häviää taas kaikki kilpailussa olevat linjansa, alan jo luulemaan, että he eivät enää pysty voittavia tarjouksia tekemäänkään.

----------


## zige94

Pitäähän se omakin heittää sitten, aikalailla samat kuin Joonas Pio:lla :

Kohde 137 (h16): Nobina
Kohde 138 (h18, h18N): Helsingin Bussiliikenne
Kohde 139 (h39, h39N, h45): Helsingin Bussiliikenne tai Pohjolan Liikenne
Kohde 140 (h55): Nobina tai Tammelundin Liikenne
Kohde 147 (550): Veolia Transport tai Nobina.

----------


## joboo

Miksiköhän Pohjolan liikenne haluaisi kohteen 139:n?

----------


## Koala

> Miksiköhän Pohjolan liikenne haluaisi kohteen 139:n?


Ei minustakaan kovin todennäköistä, kuljettajanvaihdot menisivät henkilöautoiluksi?

----------


## vristo

> Ei minustakaan kovin todennäköistä, kuljettajanvaihdot menisivät henkilöautoiluksi?


Ja mikäs estäisi kuljettajavaihdot vaikkapa Kampissa?

----------


## Nak

> Ja mikäs estäisi kuljettajavaihdot vaikkapa Kampissa?


Enkä näe pikkuautoilua esim ruskeasuolle mahdottomana, johan suomenojalla tätä harrastetaan..

----------


## zige94

> Miksiköhän Pohjolan liikenne haluaisi kohteen 139:n?


Siirtoajot eivät olisivat kovin pitkiä, joten miksipä ei? Ja kuten vristo sanoi, vaihdot voidaan hoitaa Kampissa, tai Nak:n ehdotus, pikkuautoilla vaikka Ruskeasuolle. Matkahan on todella lyhyt.

----------


## metanolman81

> Itse veikkaisin tällaista tulosta:
> 
> Kohde 137 (h16): Nobina
> Kohde 138 (h18, h18N): Helsingin Bussiliikenne
> Kohde 139 (h39, h39N, h45): Helsingin Bussiliikenne
> Kohde 140 (h55): Nobina tai Tammelundin Liikenne
> Kohde 147 (550): Veolia Transport tai Nobina
> 
> Jos HelB häviää taas kaikki kilpailussa olevat linjansa, alan jo luulemaan, että he eivät enää pysty voittavia tarjouksia tekemäänkään.


Helsingin kaupunki on kieltänyt HelBiä tekemästä tappiollisia tarjouksia. Tarkoittanee sitä, että meneillään olevaa ja tulevia kilpailuja suhteellisen vaikea voittaa, kun muut polkee hintoja alas ja samalla tarjoaa semmoista kalustoa millä saa täydet pisteet kilpailussa kaluston osalta. Koko systeemi tulee ennenpitkää kaatumaan omaan mahdottomuuteensa...




> Siirtoajot eivät olisivat kovin pitkiä, joten miksipä ei? Ja kuten vristo sanoi, vaihdot voidaan hoitaa Kampissa, tai Nak:n ehdotus, pikkuautoilla vaikka Ruskeasuolle. Matkahan on todella lyhyt.


Paitsi että kyllä minun mielestä Ruskeasuolla kuljettajan vaihdot hoidetaan edelleen enimmäkseen apostolinkyydillä Ruskeasuon varikon läheisillä pysäkeillä molempiin suuntiin ja RT/Eliel/Kamppi vaihdot julkisilla. Pikkuautoilla ajetaan ainoastaan talontielle ja Metsälään. Meillä Suomenojalla kylläkin kuljettajanvaihdot hoidetaan pelkästään kahdella pikkuautolla Puolarmetsä ja Puolarmetsänkuja - pysäkeillä.

----------


## zige94

> Helsingin kaupunki on kieltänyt HelBiä tekemästä tappiollisia tarjouksia.


Tätä olen odottanutkin kuulevani. Saadaan taas tasaväkisempiä kilpailutuksia, kun HelB ei ole madaltamassa tarjouksia nollalukemiin, eikä täten tartte muiden liikennöitsijöiden tehdä niin alhaisia tarjouksia.

----------


## Nak

> Helsingin kaupunki on kieltänyt HelBiä tekemästä tappiollisia tarjouksia. Tarkoittanee sitä, että meneillään olevaa ja tulevia kilpailuja suhteellisen vaikea voittaa, kun muut polkee hintoja alas ja samalla tarjoaa semmoista kalustoa millä saa täydet pisteet kilpailussa kaluston osalta. Koko systeemi tulee ennenpitkää kaatumaan omaan mahdottomuuteensa...
> 
> 
> 
> Paitsi että kyllä minun mielestä Ruskeasuolla kuljettajan vaihdot hoidetaan edelleen enimmäkseen apostolinkyydillä Ruskeasuon varikon läheisillä pysäkeillä molempiin suuntiin ja RT/Eliel/Kamppi vaihdot julkisilla. Pikkuautoilla ajetaan ainoastaan talontielle ja Metsälään. Meillä Suomenojalla kylläkin kuljettajanvaihdot hoidetaan pelkästään kahdella pikkuautolla Puolarmetsä ja Puolarmetsänkuja - pysäkeillä.


Kyse olikin jos PL voittaisi kohteen 139, se voisi hoitaa vaihdot ruskeasuolla. Kävely ilmalasta on kuitenkin suht pitkä.

----------


## vristo

> Kyse olikin jos PL voittaisi kohteen 139, se voisi hoitaa vaihdot ruskeasuolla. Kävely ilmalasta on kuitenkin suht pitkä.


Meillä PL:llä kannustetaan kuntoiluun.  :Wink: 
Ei vaan, en usko, että kohteen 139 kuljettajavaihdot tuottaisivat ongelmia.

----------


## chauffer

> Tätä olen odottanutkin kuulevani. Saadaan taas tasaväkisempiä kilpailutuksia, kun HelB ei ole madaltamassa tarjouksia nollalukemiin, eikä täten tartte muiden liikennöitsijöiden tehdä niin alhaisia tarjouksia.


Nobina teki viime kierroksella jopa nykyisiä sopimuksia alhaisempia tarjouksia neljässä eri kohteessa ja voitti ne; eikö se sitten ole hintojen polkemista?  :Mad:  Miksi tämäkin piti kääntää Helbin syyksi?

----------


## metanolman81

> Nobina teki viime kierroksella jopa nykyisiä sopimuksia alhaisempia tarjouksia neljässä eri kohteessa ja voitti ne; eikö se sitten ole hintojen polkemista?  Miksi tämäkin piti kääntää Helbin syyksi?



Tätäpä juuri ihmettelin ihan samaa, et miten ihmeessä tämä(kin) asia voidaan kääntää HelBin syyksi, kun kuitenkin tarjotut hinnat ovat olleet reilusti muita korkeampia. Kaitpa sitten yleisessä käsityksessä on, että HelB polkee HSL- alueella hintoja jo ihan sillä, että Helsingin kaupunki omistaa HelBin ja ja tukee sitä rahallisesti. Itse en kyllä ymmärrä, miten tämä voisi olla syynä, vaan oman logiikkani mukaan hintojen polkeminen olisi juuri tuollaista toinen toistaan alhaisempien liikennöintitarjousten tekemistä, joka koko schysteemi tulee ennenpitkää kaatumaan omaan mahdottomuuteensa.

----------


## zige94

> Nobina teki viime kierroksella jopa nykyisiä sopimuksia alhaisempia tarjouksia neljässä eri kohteessa ja voitti ne; eikö se sitten ole hintojen polkemista?  Miksi tämäkin piti kääntää Helbin syyksi?


Itse koen kuitenkin että Nobinan alhaiset tarjoukset on johtuvat siitä, että HelB on niitä hintoja polkenu jo aikasemmin. Nobina ei halua kuitenkaan hävitä kilpailuja, joten sen on ollut pakko lähteä mukaan.

HUOM, tämä on siis se, miten asian koen. Faktahan voi olla jotain muuta!

----------


## Koala

> Itse koen kuitenkin että Nobinan alhaiset tarjoukset on johtuvat siitä, että HelB on niitä hintoja polkenu jo aikasemmin. Nobina ei halua kuitenkaan hävitä kilpailuja, joten sen on ollut pakko lähteä mukaan.


No eihän sen mikään pakko ole tehdä alhaisia tarjouksia jotka lienevät jopa tappiollisia, nää ulkomaan yhtiöt jostain syystä on voiton sijaan markkinaosuuden perässä. Tuo vertaus on vähän sama kuin R-kioski myisi karkkia tappiolla ettei vaan S-Marketti myisi enemmän.

----------


## simppa

jo vuodesta 2007 omistaja on kieltänyt Helb:ä tekemästä 0% tarjouksia.Viimeksi Nobina tarjosi +2% ja Helb +6%.

----------


## joboo

Kohde 137 (h16) Nobina
Kohde 138 (h18,h18N) Helsingin Bussiliikenne tai Pohjolan Liikenne
Kohde 139 (h39,h39N,h45) Helsingin Bussiliikenne tai Pohjolan Liikenne (Nobina varmaan koittaa saada itselleen)
Kohde 140 (h55) Nobina
Kohde 147 (550) Helsingin Bussiliikenne tai Pohjolan Liikenne


Kohtahan tämäkin selviää.

----------


## Palomaa

> Kohtahan tämäkin selviää.


Olenko oikeassa että Toukokuun viimesellä viikolla?
Ja näitä tuloksia, eniten Jokerin tuloksia odotan mielen kiinnolla, samalla näkee että mitä kalustoa vaaditaan.  :Smile: 
Edelleen veikkaan Veoliaa Jokerin uudeksi hoitajaksi.

----------


## Knightrider

Jännittävin kilpailutus tähän mennessä :Tongue: 

Laitetaan nyt omakin veikkaus riviin:
h16 (Kohde 137) HelB/Nobina/Tammerlundin liikenne
h18/N (Kohde 138) HelB/Veolia/Nobina
h39,h39N,h45 (Kohde 139) Nobina/PL/Veolia
h55 (Kohde 140) HelB/Veolia/Nobina
550 (Kohde 147) Nobina/PL/Veolia
Yhtiöt todennäköisyysjärjestyksessä.

----------


## joboo

> Olenko oikeassa että Toukokuun viimesellä viikolla?
> Ja näitä tuloksia, eniten Jokerin tuloksia odotan mielen kiinnolla, samalla näkee että mitä kalustoa vaaditaan. 
> Edelleen veikkaan Veoliaa Jokerin uudeksi hoitajaksi.


En tiedä yhtään missä vaiheessa Toukokuuta selviää mutta, kuitenkin Toukokuussa.
Itse Jännitän 139 paketin puolesta mitä tänne meille päin alkaa liikkua.

----------


## Palomaa

> En tiedä yhtään missä vaiheessa Toukokuuta selviää mutta, kuitenkin Toukokuussa.
> Itse Jännitän 139 paketin puolesta mitä tänne meille päin alkaa liikkua.


Mitä luultavammin Volvoa sinne on tulossa, on tuo Volvo vimma jokaisella nyt.
Epäilen suuresti Pölhölää sinne liikennöimään mikä ei toki huono koska yleensä aina autot siellä missä luvattu.
Ja 29.5 on tuo päivämäärä kun tulokset julkistetaan, on HSL:n kokous tuona päivänä.

----------


## zige94

> Itse Jännitän 139 paketin puolesta mitä tänne meille päin alkaa liikkua.





> Mitä luultavammin Volvoa sinne on tulossa, on tuo Volvo vimma jokaisella nyt.


Mutta, jos, huom JOS HelB voittaisi eli jatkaisi tuolla paketilla niin Scalaa tulee. HelB pitää tiukasti kiinni Scala linjasta, ilmeisesti kuitenkin pelkkää hyvää kokemusta niillä siitä, ja suuri massa autoistaan kuitenkin Scalaa ja pelkkää Scalaa tullut viimesen parin vuoden aikana, jos kahta Hybridi Volvoa ei lasketa eikä h91:n pikkuautoja.  :Laughing:

----------


## Palomaa

> Mutta, jos, huom JOS HelB voittaisi eli jatkaisi tuolla paketilla niin Scalaa tulee. HelB pitää tiukasti kiinni Scala linjasta, ilmeisesti kuitenkin pelkkää hyvää kokemusta niillä siitä, ja suuri massa autoistaan kuitenkin Scalaa ja pelkkää Scalaa tullut viimesen parin vuoden aikana, jos kahta Hybridi Volvoa ei lasketa eikä h91:n pikkuautoja.


Minua alkaa jo oksettaa kun Scalaa joka reikään tungetaan, kohta täällä ei ole enään muuta kuin Scalaa.. Jotain muutakin vaihteeksi kiitos.
Tulee mieleen eräästä Pasila-sarjan jaksosta "Phil collins-darra" Niin että kohta mulla on Scala-darra että näkee kaiken Scalana.

----------


## ipeniemela

> Minua alkaa jo oksettaa kun Scalaa joka reikään tungetaan, kohta täällä ei ole enään muuta kuin Scalaa.. Jotain muutakin vaihteeksi kiitos.
> Tulee mieleen eräästä Pasila-sarjan jaksosta "Phil collins-darra" Niin että kohta mulla on Scala-darra että näkee kaiken Scalana.


No mulle tärkeintä on päästä paikasta A paikkaan B, ei se _millä_ sinne pääsee.  :Wink:

----------


## aki

Nyt kun kummatkin kilpailutukset 23 ja 24 ratkeavat lähes peräkkäin niin on mielenkiintoista nähdä pystyykö Helb säilyttämään asemiaan vai menettääkö jälleen lisää liikennettä. Sekä Helbillä että Nobinallahan on lähes saman verran liikennettä uhattuna, Pohjolallakin aika paljon suhteutettuna kokonaisliikenteeseen. Nobina saattaa hyvinkin tarjota Itä-Helsingin liityntälinjoille samoja kevytrakennebusseja joita nyt tulee Pohjois-Espoon linjoille, ongelmaksi Nobinan kannalta voi kuitenkin muodostua Myllypuron varikon tulevaisuus, siirtoajot Hakunilasta ovat kuitenkin paljon pidemmät. Helbillä on hyvät varikkosijainnit kaikkiin kilpailutuksessa oleviin linjoihin nähden joten varmaan aika ankaraa taistoa käydään Helbin ja Nobinan välillä. Pölhölä varmasti haluaa säilyttää nykyiset vahvat linjansa 58, 58B ja 59 ja miksei olisi kiinnostunut myös linjoista 39, 45 ja 63? Sillähän on yhtä hyvä varikkosijainti verrattuna Helbiin.

----------


## Palomaa

> ja miksei olisi kiinnostunut myös linjoista 39, 45 ja 63? Sillähän on yhtä hyvä varikkosijainti verrattuna Helbiin.


Näin, tulihan se sieltä akin suusta.  :Smile:  Pölhölällä on hyvät mahollisuudet noihin linjoihin, mutta! Tässä on vaikea sanoa yhtään mitään ennenkuin tulokset tulevat julki.  :Very Happy:

----------


## joboo

Veolia voitti siis H63 ja H69:n. Varmasti ottaa myös 139 paketin itselleen koska H39 alkaa ajamaan martinlaaksoon jolloin kalustoa voi kierrättää jonku linjan kanssa?

----------


## Palomaa

> Veolia voitti siis H63 ja H69:n. Varmasti ottaa myös 139 paketin itselleen koska H39 alkaa ajamaan martinlaaksoon jolloin kalustoa voi kierrättää jonku linjan kanssa?


Eipäs hötkyillä.. Mistä tietää vaikka Pölhöläkin innostuisi moisesta?  :Wink:

----------


## Joonas Pio

Tuon 23/2012-kilpailutuksen tuloksia tutkittuani täytyy todeta, että en usko Jokerin voittavan tarjouksen kalustona olevan niveliä. Hintataso oli nimittäin huomattavasti korkeampi ja hintapisteet huonommat linjojen h58 ja h59 sekä h68, h71 ja h71V niissä tarjouksissa, joissa tarjottava kalusto oli nivel- eikä telibusseja.

----------


## Palomaa

> Tuon 23/2012-kilpailutuksen tuloksia tutkittuani täytyy todeta, että en usko Jokerin voittavan tarjouksen kalustona olevan niveliä. Hintataso oli nimittäin huomattavasti korkeampi ja hintapisteet huonommat linjojen h58 ja h59 sekä h68, h71 ja h71V niissä tarjouksissa, joissa tarjottava kalusto oli nivel- eikä telibusseja.


Mutta Joonas täytyy muistaa, Jokeri on Jokeri, se on täysin eri kuin h58, mutta kukaan ei voi tietää, vielä. Hyvinkin voi olla että niveliä tulee Jokerille, can't say.  :Wink:

----------


## 339-DF

> Mutta Joonas täytyy muistaa, Jokeri on Jokeri, se on täysin eri kuin h58, mutta kukaan ei voi tietää, vielä.


Eikös 58:n pitäisi olla ns. nollajokeri  :Wink: 

Mutta joo, siltä kovasti näyttää, että liikennöitsijät pelkäävät uutta ja outoa. On turvallista hinnoitella nivelet sillä tavoin, että tilaaja ei kiinnostu niistä. Ja onhan siinä liikennöitsijälläkin sitten pienemmät riskit.

Olisikohan nivelille saatu edullisempi hinta, jos olisi kilpailutettu vain nivelvaihtoehto? Silloin nivel ei olisi ikään kuin plussaoptio, jota ei tarvitse hinnoitella tosissaan, vaan se pitäisi ihan oikeasti hinnoitella kilpailijat huomioiden. Ja edelleen tilaajalla olisi ollut se vaihtoehto, että jos ei mikään nivelhinta miellytä, niin pannaan uusi kilpailu telein pystyyn.

Eipä silti, ei kai niistä nivelistä matkustajille juuri hyötyä ole. Että parempi kaikin puolin näin.

----------


## Palomaa

> Eipä silti, ei kai niistä nivelistä matkustajille juuri hyötyä ole. Että parempi kaikin puolin näin.


Matkustajille siitä nivelestä on hyötyä jos avorahastus otetaan käyttöön niin se nopeuttaa ruuhka-aikana huomattavasti, ja ei kerääntyisi 3-5 autoa peräkkäin.  :Laughing:

----------


## 339-DF

Avorahastus tietysti nopeuttaa. Mutta miksi se nopeuttaisi niveltä enemmän kuin teliä? Kyllä teliin saadaan tarvittaessa kolmet pariovet.

----------


## Palomaa

> Avorahastus tietysti nopeuttaa. Mutta miksi se nopeuttaisi niveltä enemmän kuin teliä? Kyllä teliin saadaan tarvittaessa kolmet pariovet.


Totta, mutta kuka valmistaa täysmatalia telejä? MAN, kuka haluaa MANneja? ei kukaan.

----------


## Eppu

> Totta, mutta kuka valmistaa täysmatalia telejä? MAN, kuka haluaa MANneja? ei kukaan.


Tietääkseni ei valmista myöskään MAN enää, vaan on keskittynyt pätkien ja nivelten valmistukseen. Ne kun ilmeisesti menevät ympäri Eurooppaa huomattavasti paremmin kaupaksi...

No mutta... Ainakin Solarikselta saa täysmatalaa teliä, mutta istumapaikkaluku noissa taitaa jäädä halutuista lukemista hiukan...?

----------


## Palomaa

> Tietääkseni ei valmista myöskään MAN enää, vaan on keskittynyt pätkien ja nivelten valmistukseen. Ne kun ilmeisesti menevät ympäri Eurooppaa huomattavasti paremmin kaupaksi...
> 
> No mutta... Ainakin Solarikselta saa täysmatalaa teliä, mutta istumapaikkaluku noissa taitaa jäädä halutuista lukemista hiukan...?


Joo mutta miksi ostaa Solarikselta Täysimatalaa teliä, pistää vähän lisää niin saa nivelen, kun eikös Solaris ole aika kallis?
Mutta tämä (LE) on ainut teli mitä olen löytänyt sieltä..
Solaris-teli

----------


## Knightrider

> Eipä silti, ei kai niistä nivelistä matkustajille juuri hyötyä ole. Että parempi kaikin puolin näin.


Mahtuu aina kyytiin ja samaan asiaan liittyen, vähemmän häiriöherkkä (esim. jos kokonainen koululuokka pyrkii bussiin).



> Avorahastus tietysti nopeuttaa. Mutta miksi se nopeuttaisi niveltä enemmän kuin teliä? Kyllä teliin saadaan tarvittaessa kolmet pariovet.


Ja niveleen vastaavasti tarvittaessa neljät.

----------


## Palomaa

> Ja niveleen vastaavasti tarvittaessa neljät.


Osuit asian ytimeen. Kyllä nivel on soveltavampi Jokerille kuin teli.

----------


## 2000/Inkognito

> Totta, mutta kuka valmistaa täysmatalia telejä? MAN, kuka haluaa MANneja? ei kukaan.


Miksi kukaan ei haluaisi MAN:ia? Hinnan ja muiden ominaisuuksien sopiessa olisivat varmasti varteenotettava vaihtoehto liikennöitsijälle kuin liikennöitisjälle. Kyllähän MAN on kuitenkin käynyt hyvin kaupaksi Ruotsiissa ja Norjassa, Keski-Euroopasta puhumattakaan...





> Tietääkseni ei valmista myöskään MAN enää, vaan on keskittynyt pätkien ja nivelten valmistukseen. Ne kun ilmeisesti menevät ympäri Eurooppaa huomattavasti paremmin kaupaksi...
> 
> No mutta... Ainakin Solarikselta saa täysmatalaa teliä, mutta istumapaikkaluku noissa taitaa jäädä halutuista lukemista hiukan...?



Täysmatalia teliautoja valmistavat ainakin MAN (viime vuonnakin toimitettu Ruotsiin ja Norjaan paljon sekä kaasu- että dieselversiona) ja Solaris, ilmeisesti myös Mersun Citarosta on mahdollista sellaista versiota saada. Toisaalta epäilen kuinka hyvin nuo täyttävät istumapaikka- ja muut vaatimukset, jolloin saattaa olla etteivät enemmän standardikamaa olevat nivelautot tulisikaan paljoa kalliimmiksi. Ja nivelautoissahan tuota valikoimaakin sitten olisi sekä "tuttujen ja turvallisten", että voimakkaasti tuloaan tekevien merkkien joukossa: Volvo, Scania, VDL, Irisbus, MAN, MB, Solaris jne.

Sinällään luulen kyllä että tässä (Jokerin tapauksessa) avorahastus on se ratkaiseva tekijä edes jotenkin toimivampaan liikenteeseen (ratikkaa odottaessa), ei niinkään se onko käytössä 15- vai 18-metriset bussit. Harvalta pysäkiltä kyytiin (tai ulos) pyrkijöitä kuitenkaan on niin paljoa, että neljäs ovipari enää ratkaisevasti vaikuttaa - samallahan ovet vievät tilaa arvokkailta istumapaikoilta...

Tästäkin huolimatta uskon, pohjoismaisten esimerkkien valossa, että nivelautoillekin on tilausta tietyillä linjoillta. Mutta onko Jokeri sellainen, se selviää kun maltetaan odottaa kilpailun tuloksia!

----------


## hylje

Jokerilla istumapaikat nimenomaan eivät ole kullanarvoisia. Tyypillinen matka ei ole sellainen, että istuminen olisi mitenkään oleellista. Paras Jokeribussi sisältäisikin vain pyöräkoteloiden ja teknisen tilan päällä olevat tuolit (+klaffit), loput tilat kannattaa sijoittaa mahdollisimman väljään seisomiseen.

Avorahastus taisi vaatia täysmatalat, joten täysmatalien telien saatavuuden puutteessa nivelet lienevät ainoa todellinen vaihtoehto.

----------


## late-

> Avorahastus tietysti nopeuttaa. Mutta miksi se nopeuttaisi niveltä enemmän kuin teliä? Kyllä teliin saadaan tarvittaessa kolmet pariovet.


Nivelessä on mahdollista järjestää pariovien eteen paremmin vapaata kiertotilaa, joka helpottaa ovista kulkemista. Kolmien pariovien telissä on jo valmiiksi niukasti istumapaikkoja verrattuna nykyisiin takaa korkeisiin teleihin. Paikkoja pitäisi poistaa vielä lisää kiertotilan saamiseksi. Niveleen sen sijaan saa sekä kohtuullisesti nykytasoa vastaavan istumapaikkamäärän että kiertotilaa. Tästä on etua myös ruuhkan ulkopuolella, kun matkustajia ei tarvitse seisottaa ruuhkan takia vähäistuimiseksi jätetyssä autossa.

HSL ei toisaalta nyt ehdottomasti vaadi kilpailutuksessa Jokerille sen enempää niveliä kuin täysin matalaa kalustoakaan. Katsotaan mitä tulee.

----------


## GT8N

> HSL:n toimintaympäristössä nivelbussin valitseminen telibussin sijaan merkitsee käytännössä myös vuorovälin harventamista, eli palvelutason ja tuotteen kilpailukyvyn huonontamista.


Näin käy jos tilaaja päättää "säästää".

Jokerilla useilla vuoroilla kapasiteetti on jo loppunut (=ajetaan täynnäkilvillä ohi) ja yleisestikin linja on täysin ylikuormitettu. Siten nivelautot ei kyseisellä linjalla ole todellakaan ylikapasiteettia, vaan pikemminkin vastaamista kysyntään.

Jos on varaa viivästyttää kaikenlaisilla tekosyillä raidejokeria vuosikymmeniä, on oltava sitten varaa ajaa nivelautoilla.

----------


## Eppu

> Jos on varaa viivästyttää kaikenlaisilla tekosyillä raidejokeria vuosikymmeniä, on oltava sitten varaa ajaa nivelautoilla.


Olen periaatteessa samaa mieltä. Mutta se nyt vaan taitaa olla niin, että kaupunkien ja kuntayhtymien hallinnoissa, virkamiesten ja poliitikkojen keskinäisissä ja toistensa välisissä suhteissa on aina vallinnut tietty nokkimisjärjestys, mistä johtuen on usein perin hankalaa (tai vähintäänkin haasteellista) saada aikaiseksi järkeviä päätöksiä palvelua käyttävien ihmisten näkökulmasta - eli tässä tapauksessa tavallisen joukkoliikenteen käyttäjän eli matkustajan.
Asustelin seudulla 2000-luvulla peräti 6 vuotta ja sellainen kuva jäi joukkoliikenteen järjestämisestä, että paljon hyvää mutta monet asiat olivat jääneet jotenkin puolitiehen. Tämä kehityssuunta näyttää HSL:n aikana osittain vain voimistuneen, toki samalla kun rahahanoja ollaan entistä enemmän availtu. Päätöksenteko on kylläkin valunut mielestäni kauemmas tavallisista ihmisistä - mikä muutenkin on (valitettavasti) vallitseva kehityssuunta kaikkialla.

Liekö tässä haitarionnikka-asiassa vaikutuksensa myös kulttuuri, Ruotsissa kun niveliä tungetaan ongelmitta hyvinkin monenlaiseen liikenteeseen, meillä niitä näytetään hyljeksittävän kautta linjan. Varmasti nivelissä on omat ongelmansa ja haasteensa (kuten on kotikylässäni Mansessa koettu), mutta niin on myös sellaisen liikenteen hoidossa, joka on kapasiteetiltaan arvioitu täydellisesti alakanttiin.

----------


## joboo

Jos H45:n jää HelB:lle niin olen aika varma että sinne tulee Scaloja lisää ja varmasti HelB 707-709 autot.

----------


## JT

> Jos H45:n jää HelB:lle niin olen aika varma että sinne tulee Scaloja lisää ja varmasti HelB 707-709 autot.


Jos HelBit #707-709 siellä liikennöisivät jatkossakin säännöllisesti, pitäisi HelB:n tarjota ne sinne A1:nä A2:n sijasta ja tämän virheen pitäisi jäädä vielä HSL:n edustajilta huomaamatta, mitä pitäisin varsin epätodennäköisenä.  :Wink:  H39/45:n kilpailussa vaatimuksena on teliautoja sekä A2:ia (väh. 40 paikkaa), josta pätkä-Mannit jäävät reippaasti.

----------


## joboo

> Jos HelBit #707-709 siellä liikennöisivät jatkossakin säännöllisesti, pitäisi HelB:n tarjota ne sinne A1:nä A2:n sijasta ja tämän virheen pitäisi jäädä vielä HSL:n edustajilta huomaamatta, mitä pitäisin varsin epätodennäköisenä.  H39/45:n kilpailussa vaatimuksena on teliautoja sekä A2:ia (väh. 40 paikkaa), josta pätkä-Mannit jäävät reippaasti.


No HelB 707-709 ja 930 liikennöivät H45:lla kokopäivä vuorossa. Mutta veikkaan myös että HelB sitten tarjoaisi nämä H68:n vanhat autot tuonne? Ja varmasti H39:lle, 15A:n vanhoja autoja...

----------


## vristo

> Avorahastus taisi vaatia täysmatalat, joten täysmatalien telien saatavuuden puutteessa nivelet lienevät ainoa todellinen vaihtoehto.


Katsokaas tätä; etumatala telibussi avorahastuksessa:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U2lmY...ailpage#t=165s

----------


## late-

> Katsokaas tätä; etumatala telibussi avorahastuksessa


Videolla näkyykin hyvin mikä ovi määrää pysäkkipysähdyksen keston. Yksilehtisen takaoven portaita kiipeäviähän siinä odotellaan. Tuollaisessa autossa kannattaisi ehkä ohjeistaa takaovi ensisijaisesti poistumiseen.

Variotrameilla on muuten portaiden puuttumisesta huolimatta sama ilmiö. Etummainen ja takimmainen ovi määräävät pysäkkiajan. Varsinkin pitkillä pysäkeillä pysäkkiä pitkin siirtyvät päätyvät juuri päätyoville, joilta matkaa voi jatkaa vain yhteen suuntaan vaunun sisällä. Etuovella on myös heti vastassa kapea käytävä. Kaivokadulla on usein vielä pitkä jono etummaisen vaunun takaovelle, kun toiseksi takimmainen ovi on jo saatu kiinni.

Karlsruhessa on tästä syystä jätetty vaunuista pois päätyovet. Kaikki ovet ovat pariovia ja kaikilta ovilta pääsee vaunun sisällä jatkamaan sekä vasemmalle että oikealle. Oven vieminen kauemmas vaunun kulmalta helpottaa myös jämptiä pysäkiltä lähtöä, jos vaunuun pyrkii jatkuvasti uusia juoksijoita.

----------


## Palomaa

> Kohde 147 (Bussi-Jokeri) kilpailutetaan kahdella eri vaihtoehdolla siten, että aikataulut ja kalustokierrot laaditaan sekä telibusseille (C-tyyppi) että nivelbusseille (D-tyyppi). Vaihtoehdossa A liikenne hoidetaan _33 telibussilla_ ja vaihtoehdossa B liikenteen hoitoon tarvitaan *26 nivelbussia*.


Eli 33 teliä tai 26 niveltä.

----------


## Bussimake

Tiistaina 29.5.2012 on HSL;n hallituksen kokous,jossa tämä kilpailukierros ratkaistaan.

----------


## Palomaa

> Tiistaina 29.5.2012 on HSL;n hallituksen kokous,jossa tämä kilpailukierros ratkaistaan.


Eli tänäämpä siis.  :Smile:  moneltako tuo kokous on että moneltakohan se päätös tulee?
ja Kuukanko, kun luet tämän niin laitatko kenties taas tulokset tänne niinkuin viime kilpailutuksestakin ? ja kun niissä .pdf tiedostoissa luki esim "liite 3a" niin voisitko jollain keinolla liittää kuvan siitä kyseisestä autosta vielä lisäksi?  :Smile:

----------


## aki

> Eli tänäämpä siis.  moneltako tuo kokous on että moneltakohan se päätös tulee?


Kokous on alkanut klo 8.30 joten eiköhän päätöstiedotetta voisi odotella puoliltapäivin, kilpailun tuloksethan julkaistaan myös HSL:n omillla sivuilla.

----------


## Palomaa

> Kokous on alkanut klo 8.30 joten eiköhän päätöstiedotetta voisi odotella puoliltapäivin, kilpailun tuloksethan julkaistaan myös HSL:n omillla sivuilla.


katsoin tuota "esityslistaa" ja siinä ei ollut mainintaa tästä kilpailutuksesta, vai kuuluuko siihen edes tulla sitä? ainakin muistelisin että jossain esityslistassa olisi ollut "Kilpailutus xx/xx/xxxx"

----------


## Joonas Pio

Tulokset:

http://www.hsl.fi/fi/mikaonhsl/uutis...529100847.aspx

----------


## aki

Helb sitten otti Jokerin itselleen ja säilytti myös linjat 18, 39 ja 45, enpä olisi uskonut, Veolia nappasi linjan 55 jota sopi odottaa nyt kun perustaa varikon Koskelaan. Tammelund tekee paluun linjalle 16, mutta tällä kertaa itsenäisenä liikennöitsijänä eikä alihankkijana, Kierroksen häviäjä oli siis Nobina.

----------


## hana

Kylläpä on suuret vaihtelut kilpailutuksien välillä. Viime aikoina melko hyvin pärjännyt Nobina hävisi automäärissä todella paljon. Viime aikoina kehnommin kilpailutuksessa pärjännyt Helb sai myös mukavasti lisää ajettavaa Jokerin myötä. Myös Tammelundille linjan 16 voitto osui sopivasti kun linjan H71 alihankinta päättyy vuoden lopussa. Veolialle vastaavasti H55 sopii hyvin kun he ovat hankkineet uusia varikkotiloja.

----------


## Palomaa

HELSINGIN BUSSILIIKENNE Jokerille? Tätä en kyllä odottanut.. Noh katsotaan mitä siitä tulee..
Jos tietäisi mitä kalustoa tulee niin olisi jees.
EDIT: eli tulee siis niveliä koska HSL:n tiedoitteessa viitataan avorahastuksen kokeiluun?

----------


## ipeniemela

> Eli 33 teliä tai 26 niveltä.





> _Jokeri-linjan kalusto uudistuu elokuussa 2013, jolloin linjalle saadaan ensimmäiset 37 oranssiksi maalattua autoa._


Eli ilmeisesti niveliä ei ole tulossa, vaan Helbin hankintapolitiikan tuntien, saamme arvatenkin jatkossa matkustaa Jokerilinjalla teli-Scaloilla.  :Sad:

----------


## Palomaa

> Eli ilmeisesti niveliä ei ole tulossa, vaan Helbin hankintapolitiikan tuntien, saamme arvatenkin jatkossa matkustaa Jokerilinjalla teli-Scaloilla.


Ei nuolaista ennenkuin tipahtaa! siinä viitattiin selkeästi avorahastukseen, Scalaa en usko että tekevät enään täysmatalana joten.. Volvo sitä kyllä tekee niveliin.
Koska Scalassa on ahdas takaovi+porrassysteemi, ja ruuhka-aikana, kokeileppa "nopeasti" nousta LE-mallin Scalaan sisään huom. Ruuhka-aikana, ei minusta mitään järkeä, joten en usko Scaloja tälle linjalle. Kyllä tuo avorahastus vaatii jo mielestäni 2+2+2 ovitukset vähintään eli täysmatala uusi manne? tai sitten niveliä, kiitos.

TLL:lle tulossa vissiinkin tyyppiä Volvo 8900LE, kun 8700 on lopetettu ja TLL:llä vahvuus on tuo Volvo.




> Jokeri-linjan uudistukset liittyvät HSL:n kevään 2012 kilpailutukseen, joka koski Jokerin lisäksi Helsingin sisäisiä bussilinjoja 16, 17, 18, 18N, 39N, 45 ja 55 sekä *seutulinjaa 39.* Näille linjoille tulee tammikuussa 13 uutta vähäpäästöistä, EEV-normit täyttävää bussia. Myös Jokeri-linjan uudet autot täyttävät EEV-päästönormit.


Paistoi silmään, mistä lähtien h39 on ollut s39? kenties typo?  :Wink: 

Ja Kuukanko, löydätkös meille esille myös kalustotyypit, sitä me kaikki haluaisimme nähdä, jos vain mahdollista ?  :Smile:  kiitos etukäteen.

----------


## aki

Nobinalta jää nyt melkoinen määrä suhteellisen uutta telikalustoa jokerilta tyhjänpantiksi, mikähän on näiden telivolvojen 447-475 tulevaisuus? Niillähän pystyisi korvaamaan kaikki vanhemmat teliautot, eli -99 City L-telit, loput -00 teli-ikarukset sekä -01 teli-säfflet. Taitavat kuitenkin ennemmin mennä Volvolle myyntiin..

----------


## hana

S39 aivan oikein, uusi reitti kulkee Martinlaaksoon asti :Razz:

----------


## ipeniemela

> Nobinalta jää nyt melkoinen määrä suhteellisen uutta telikalustoa jokerilta tyhjänpantiksi, mikähän on näiden telivolvojen 447-475 tulevaisuus? Niillähän pystyisi korvaamaan kaikki vanhemmat teliautot, eli -99 City L-telit, loput -00 teli-ikarukset sekä -01 teli-säfflet. Taitavat kuitenkin ennemmin mennä Volvolle myyntiin..


Sitä ennen vaatinevat perusteellista huoltoa, melkein jokaisessa palaa moottorin vikavalo, ainakin mitä olen itse sivusilmällä nähnyt kojelaudasta kyydissä istuessa.  :Laughing:

----------


## aki

> Ei nuolaista ennenkuin tipahtaa! siinä viitattiin selkeästi avorahastukseen, Scalaa en usko että tekevät enään täysmatalana joten.. Volvo sitä kyllä tekee niveliin.


Koska jokerille on tulossa 37 uutta autoa niin niveliä ei ole tulossa, avorahastus voidaan toteuttaa myös täysmatalassa teliautossa.

----------


## Palomaa

> Koska jokerille on tulossa 37 uutta autoa niin niveliä ei ole tulossa, avorahastus voidaan toteuttaa myös täysmatalassa teliautossa.


Selvä, mutta Scala se ei ole, sen voin sanoa.




> S39 aivan oikein, uusi reitti kulkee Martinlaaksoon asti


Koska tällä foorumilla ei ole hymiötä leuan putoaminen, kysyn uteliaisuudesta että kulkeeko Myyrmäen kautta?  :Wink:  taitaa tulla 452:selle lisälinja myyrmäkee jos menee siis sieltä kautta.  :Very Happy:

----------


## aki

> S39 aivan oikein, uusi reitti kulkee Martinlaaksoon asti


Ja lisätään vielä että tämä uusi 39 korvaa myös linjan 539 joka samalla lakkautetaan.

----------


## kuukanko

> Selvä, mutta Scala se ei ole, sen voin sanoa.


Mistä tämä tieto on peräisin.

----------


## Palomaa

> Mistä tämä tieto on peräisin?


Ei mistään, en vain usko että sitä tehdään täysmatalana jos kerran avorahastus tulee..
Mutta jos sinulla on taas niitä .pdf:iä niin sieltä näemme mitä tulee?

----------


## kuukanko

> Ei mistään, en vain usko että sitä tehdään täysmatalana jos kerran avorahastus tulee..
> Mutta jos sinulla on taas niitä .pdf:iä niin sieltä näemme mitä tulee?


550:lle ei vaadittu täysmatalia. Ainakaan tähän hätään ei ole pdf:iä.

----------


## Palomaa

> 550:lle ei vaadittu täysmatalia. Ainakaan tähän hätään ei ole pdf:iä.


Asia selvä, mutta se vain kuulostaa siltä että täysmatalia olisi tulossa, koska puhuttiin tästä "avorahastuksesta" ja se ei kuulosta oikealta LE-tyyppisessä bussissa toteuttavaksi, varsinkaan ruuhka-aikaan 2+2+1 ovilla.

----------


## aki

> Mutta jos sinulla on taas niitä .pdf:iä niin sieltä näemme mitä tulee?


Käsittääkseni Tilattujen autojen ei ole pakko olla niitä joita on tarjottu, pääasia on että täyttävät tarjouspyynnössä vaaditut kriteerit.

----------


## zige94

Enpä ois millään uskonu että HelB tulee voittamaan Jokerin... Oli kyllä suorastaan sellainen voitto mitä en olisi ikinä uskonut. h16 Tammenlundille ei ollut mitenkään "ihmeelllinen" asia, olihan se odotettavissa että Tammenlund jotain itselleen hankkii. Pääsee siis liikennöimään taas omaa linjaa, h71:n sopimua taisi olla vika alihankintasopimus jonka jälkeen Tammenlundilla on 2 omaa linjaa h16 ja h73(N), hienoa Tammenlund. Itse epäilisin että Nobina hävisi h16 ja h55 tarkoituksella. Sen verran huonoja linjoja on kuulemma ollut.

----------


## Palomaa

> Käsittääkseni Tilattujen autojen ei ole pakko olla niitä joita on tarjottu, pääasia on että täyttävät tarjouspyynnössä vaaditut kriteerit.


Mitä järkeä on tarjota Volvoa jos ostaakin Scaniaa? miksei sitten vain kerro tilaavansa Volvoa.
Mutta kun tiedätkös, jotkut meistä pitää eri autoista niin tietää missä mitäkin menee.

----------


## zige94

Olikohan muuten HelBin viime kilpailutuksen tappio taktinen jotta saataisiin Varhan varikolle Jokerien autoilla tilaa? Muistaakseni suurin osa ellei kaikki h68, h71 ja h71V:n vuoroista ajetaan Varhasta ja h63:n kaikki vuorot ja h69:n osa vuoroista Varhasta. Omissa silmissäni tuo näyttää kyllä taktiselta häviöltä (ja riskin ottamiselta).





> Mitä järkeä on tarjota Volvoa jos ostaakin Scaniaa? miksei sitten vain kerro tilaavansa Volvoa.
> Mutta kun tiedätkös, jotkut meistä pitää eri autoista niin tietää missä mitäkin menee.


Käytetääs omia esimerkkejäsi eli Volvoa ja Scaniaa. Itse taidat pitää uudesta Volvo 8900LE:stä enemmän kuin esimerkiksi Scaloista. Kuitenkin, jos nyt "puolueettomasti" ajattelet asiaa, jos sinä olet ajatellut ostaa Volvoa ja Scania tekeekin samoilla asioilla olevasta mallistaan paremman tarjouksen, etköhän sitten mielummin kuitenkin sitä halvempaa ostaisi? Samat arvot kuitenkin täyttää.


EDIT: Kato, Kani oli myös kirjoittanut vähän samanlaisen jutun alle. Hidas olen.

----------


## Kani

> Mitä järkeä on tarjota Volvoa jos ostaakin Scaniaa? miksei sitten vain kerro tilaavansa Volvoa.
> Mutta kun tiedätkös, jotkut meistä pitää eri autoista niin tietää missä mitäkin menee.


No mitäs luulet, jos itse menet autokauppaan ja kailotat jo ovelta, että olet päättänyt ehdottomasti ostaa uuden auton merkkiä X ja juuri tästä kaupasta. Saattaa jonkin verran alentaa myyjän kiinnostusta antaa kunnon hintatarjousta, kun asiakashan ottaa sen joka tapauksessa.

----------


## chauffer

> Olikohan muuten HelBin viime kilpailutuksen tappio taktinen jotta saataisiin Varhan varikolle Jokerien autoilla tilaa? Muistaakseni suurin osa ellei kaikki h68, h71 ja h71V:n vuoroista ajetaan Varhasta ja h63:n kaikki vuorot ja h69:n osa vuoroista Varhasta. Omissa silmissäni tuo näyttää kyllä taktiselta häviöltä (ja riskin ottamiselta)


69 ajetaan kokonaan Varhasta mutta 63 kylläkin kokonaan Ruhasta;varikon ohi menevä linja, mitä järkeä olisi ajaa Varhasta?  :Eek:

----------


## Nak

> Nobinalta jää nyt melkoinen määrä suhteellisen uutta telikalustoa jokerilta tyhjänpantiksi, mikähän on näiden telivolvojen 447-475 tulevaisuus? Niillähän pystyisi korvaamaan kaikki vanhemmat teliautot, eli -99 City L-telit, loput -00 teli-ikarukset sekä -01 teli-säfflet.


Tämä olisi vähintäänkin suotavaa, Nobina pystyy häivyttämään kaikki tätä sarjaa vanhemmat Telit pois ensi syksynä. 

Hyvä voitto helbille  :Smile:  h55 Veolialle oli aika oletettava, ottaen huomioon että Koskelan varikon sijainti oli heillä tiedossa tarjousten jättämisen aikaan

----------


## citybus

> 69 ajetaan kokonaan Varhasta mutta 63 kylläkin kokonaan Ruhasta;varikon ohi menevä linja, mitä järkeä olisi ajaa Varhasta?


Enpä olekaan pitkään aikaan 69:ä ajanut, mutta viimeksi kun tänä vuonna ajoin, sitä ajettiin vielä Ruhasta. Samoin 63 ajetaan kokonaan Ruhasta, josta olemmekin yhtä mieltä.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 13:00 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 12:58 ----------




> HELSINGIN BUSSILIIKENNE Jokerille? Tätä en kyllä odottanut.. Noh katsotaan mitä siitä tulee..
> Jos tietäisi mitä kalustoa tulee niin olisi jees.


Siellä varmaan ajetaan linjan 550 aikataulun mukaisesti linja-autolla.

Ja epäilemättä, kun katsoo Helsingin Bussiliikenne Oy:n kaluston kuntoa tänä päivänä, siellä varmaan ajetaan linjan 550 aikataulun mukaisesti nykyistä parempikuntoisilla linja-autoilla.

----------


## zige94

> Siellä varmaan ajetaan linjan 550 aikataulun mukaisesti linja-autolla.
> 
> Ja epäilemättä, kun katsoo Helsingin Bussiliikenne Oy:n kaluston kuntoa tänä päivänä, siellä varmaan ajetaan linjan 550 aikataulun mukaisesti nykyistä parempikuntoisilla linja-autoilla.


Noh, onneksi vaadittiin kaikki Jokeri -autot uusina.. HelB olisi muuten tarjonnut vanhoja romujaan niinkuin lentokenttälinjoillekkin tarjosi  :Laughing: 

Mitä Nobinan Jokeri -autoihin tulee, joko ne myydään tai niihin tehdään kalliit korjaukset. Kaikkien kunto on tyydyttävä tai huonompi. Ihmettelen kyllä jos kaikki autot säästetään, vaikka tulevathan ne halvemmaksi kun uudet autot.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 13:08 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 13:03 ----------




> Enpä olekaan pitkään aikaan 69:ä ajanut, mutta viimeksi kun tänä vuonna ajoin, sitä ajettiin vielä Ruhasta. Samoin 63 ajetaan kokonaan Ruhasta, josta olemmekin yhtä mieltä.


Tullut pieni typo näköjään... Piti siis lukea että h63 kokonaan Ruhasta... Pitäisi varmaan nukkua enemmän  :Laughing:  h69 kyllä on viimeisten havaintojen mukaan ajettu osin Ruhasta  :Wink:  Se selittääkin sen miksi siellä on välillä viikonloppuisin 415 ja 451:n HSL-Scaloja.

----------


## aki

> Tämä olisi vähintäänkin suotavaa, Nobina pystyy häivyttämään kaikki tätä sarjaa vanhemmat Telit pois ensi syksynä.


Ei nyt sentään niin nopealla aikataululla, ovathan nuo telivolvot 447-475 kiinni jokerilinjalla Elokuuhun 2013 :Smile:

----------


## citybus

> Noh, onneksi vaadittiin kaikki Jokeri -autot uusina.. HelB olisi muuten tarjonnut vanhoja romujaan niinkuin lentokenttälinjoillekkin tarjosi 
> 
> Mitä Nobinan Jokeri -autoihin tulee, joko ne myydään tai niihin tehdään kalliit korjaukset. Kaikkien kunto on tyydyttävä tai huonompi. Ihmettelen kyllä jos kaikki autot säästetään, vaikka tulevathan ne halvemmaksi kun uudet autot.


Ei pahaa sanaa työnantajasta, joten sanotaan vaikkapa että sellaista se liiketoiminta on  :Wink:

----------


## aki

> Noh, onneksi vaadittiin kaikki Jokeri -autot uusina.. HelB olisi muuten tarjonnut vanhoja romujaan niinkuin lentokenttälinjoillekkin tarjosi


Ota huomioon että Lentokenttälinjojen sopimuskausi on huomattavasti normaalia lyhyempi koska se on sidoksissa kehäradan valmistumiseen, jos kehärataa ei olisi tulossa niin varmasti sinne olisi vaadittu huomattavasti enemmän uusia busseja.

----------


## zige94

> Ota huomioon että Lentokenttälinjojen sopimuskausi on huomattavasti normaalia lyhyempi koska se on sidoksissa kehäradan valmistumiseen, jos kehärataa ei olisi tulossa niin varmasti sinne olisi vaadittu huomattavasti enemmän uusia busseja.


No niinpä näyttää, en olekkaan ajatellut asiaa ollenkaan tuolla kannalla... Mutta kyllä silti olisin matkustellut vaikka Veolian blue1 City L:llä kun käsiin hajoavilla 300-sarjan Scaloilla (pahoittelut forumia lukeville HelBin kuskeilla, mutta asia nyt vaan on näin)  :Wink: 

Mutta sanotaanko nyt näin että ihan suhtkoht hyvin HelB on lentokenttälinjoja hoitanut, nyt kun kuljettajat vihdoin tottelevat väliaikoja usein palautteen jälkeen.

----------


## ipeniemela

En nyt tarkkaan tiedä Helbin Scalojen kunnosta, mutta tuskin ovat huonompia, kuin Nobinan Ikarus-Scaniat.  :Laughing:

----------


## Koala

> En nyt tarkkaan tiedä Helbin Scalojen kunnosta, mutta tuskin ovat huonompia, kuin Nobinan Ikarus-Scaniat.


No ei varmasti olekaan mutta Zigen levy on pahemmin jumissa kuin olen aiemmin osannut odottaa.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Enpä ois millään uskonu että HelB tulee voittamaan Jokerin...


Uusimmassa Paikallisliikenne-lehdessä asiantuntijat puhuivat HelB:n asemasta nyt ja tulevaisuudessa. Yksi heistä totesi, että HelB:n tulisi olla HSL:n uusien käytäntöjen ja palveluiden kokeilijayritys, jolloin HelB täyttäisi tehtävänsä kaupungin omistamana yrityksenä paremmin ja tappiot pienenisivät. Näen tämän Jokerin voittamisen kuuluvan juurikin tähän suunnitelmaan, sillä Jokerillehan tulee avorahastus, joka on uusi käytäntö HSL-alueella. Myös lukuisat kilpailutushäviöt viime aikoina ovat saattaneet kuulua tähän suunnitelmaan. Kun hävitään pienet linjat pois, saadaan isommille kokonaisuuksille (lentokenttälinjat, Jokeri ja tiettyjen alueiden linjat) tilaa. Ja onhan se myös henkilökunnan kannalta edullisempaa, kun on isot suuntaviivat, joiden mukaan edetään.

Nobina hävisi kolme linjaa, joista kaksi (h16 ja h55) ehkä ihan tarkoituksella. Ensi elokuusta lähtienhän Myllypurosta ei sitten enää ajetakaan kuin linjat h92/N, h94/A/B/N/V, h95/N ja h97/N/V, jolloin autot on helppo siirtää sieltä esim. Herttoniemeen, jos ja kun Myllypuron varikko suljetaan. Näin Nobina siis pienentää sitä automäärää, joka pitää uudelleensijoittaa.

Ja vielä autoihin liittyen: Nobinan tuntien on hyvin mahdollista, että poistetaankin Jokeri-Volvoja vanhojen autojen sijaan. Alkavat ne sen verran rujossa kunnossa olla muuhun Nobinan kalustoon verrattuna.  :Wink: 

Lopuksi pyytäisin huomioimaan, että ylläoleva kirjoitus perustuu omiin käsityksiini, eikä kaikki tieto välttämättä ole faktaa.

----------


## JT

> Tämä olisi vähintäänkin suotavaa, Nobina pystyy häivyttämään kaikki tätä sarjaa vanhemmat Telit pois ensi syksynä.





> Ei nyt sentään niin nopealla aikataululla, ovathan nuo telivolvot 447-475 kiinni jokerilinjalla Elokuuhun 2013


601 - 619-sarjan telejä jää syksyllä niin paljon yli, että periaattessa niillä voisi korvata kaikki vanhat telit Ruotsin Säfflejä lukuunottamatta.

----------


## Nak

> 601 - 619-sarjan telejä jää syksyllä niin paljon yli, että periaattessa niillä voisi korvata kaikki vanhat telit Ruotsin Säfflejä lukuunottamatta.


Offtopicina voisin sanoa että ne ruotsin tuliaiset voisi kyllä poistaa ihan ensimmäisenä, mielestäni on ollut virhe tuoda sitä ongelmajätettä suomeen  :Wink:

----------


## joboo

"16, 17, 18, 18N, 39N, 45 ja 55 sekä seutulinja 39. Näille linjoille tulee tammikuussa 13 uutta vähäpäästöistä, EEV-normit täyttävää bussia."

Vain 13 uutta bussia! Se tarkoittaa että H17, H18, H45 ja S39:llä on sitten loput romuja kun ne kerran ovat He... Siellä on kaikkilla liikenteesä 2 uutta ja loput vanhoja....  :Sad:

----------


## kuukanko

Nyt on niitä kaivattuja PDF:iä.
Euromuutos_24_2012.pdf
Parhaat pisteet.pdf
Voittaneiden kalustopisteet.pdf

----------


## citybus

Kas, Tammelund siirtyy VDL:ään. Ja jokerin kalusto on tosiaan C-tyyppiä. Nobina taas ei tarjonnut mitään h16:lle eikä h55:lle.

Ja nimimerkki "joboo":lle tiedoksi: kannattaa vilkaista voittaneiden yhtiöiden kalustopisteluetteloa. Sieltä voi vuosi vuodelta todeta, mitä kalustoa Helsingin Bussiliikenne Oy käyttää voittamillaan linjoilla.

----------


## aki

> "16, 17, 18, 18N, 39N, 45 ja 55 sekä seutulinja 39. Näille linjoille tulee tammikuussa 13 uutta vähäpäästöistä, EEV-normit täyttävää bussia."
> 
> Vain 13 uutta bussia! Se tarkoittaa että H17, H18, H45 ja S39:llä on sitten loput romuja kun ne kerran ovat He... Siellä on kaikkilla liikenteesä 2 uutta ja loput vanhoja....


Ihan noin yksioikoisesti ei voi uusia autoja jakaa, huomioipa että linjan 18 sopimuskausi on vain 2 vuotta joten tuleekohan sinne lainkaan uusia autoja? Tuskin turhakelinjalle 17 tulee myöskään uusia autoja, sitähän ajetaankin ainoastaan kahdella autolla. Uudet autot mitä ilmeisimmin tullaan jakamaan linjojen 16, 39, 45 ja 55 kesken. Helbiltä myös vapautuu Elo -ja Tammikuussa runsaasti uudehkoa kalustoa joita varmaan sijoitetaan linjoille 18, 39 ja 45.

----------


## citybus

> Ihan noin yksioikoisesti ei voi uusia autoja jakaa, huomioipa että linjan 18 sopimuskausi on vain 2 vuotta joten tuleekohan sinne lainkaan uusia autoja? Tuskin turhakelinjalle 17 tulee myöskään uusia autoja, sitähän ajetaankin ainoastaan kahdella autolla. Uudet autot mitä ilmeisimmin tullaan jakamaan linjojen 16, 39, 45 ja 55 kesken. Helbiltä myös vapautuu Elo -ja Tammikuussa runsaasti uudehkoa kalustoa joita varmaan sijoitetaan linjoille 18, 39 ja 45.


Paitsi että 16:n voitti Tammelundin Liikenne Oy ja 55:n Veolia.

----------


## joboo

Vois sanoa että kerrankin tulee hyvää kalustoa.... mutta käytettyä ja viellä 63 ja 68 vanhaa kalustoa mitkä on hirveässä kunnossa... Jos oikein katsoin niin 2019 pitäis tulla telejä H45:lle?

----------


## Palomaa

> En nyt tarkkaan tiedä Helbin Scalojen kunnosta, mutta tuskin ovat huonompia, kuin Nobinan Ikarus-Scaniat.


Mitä HelB:illä nyt on 510:llä scaloja käytössä välillä, esim 1001, 1206, 1207, 1216, 1217 niin kyllä on pakko sanoa että ne ovat hyvässä kunnossa, niillä on mukava matkustaa vaikka ovatkin scaloja.

Seuraava kysymys kuuluu, mitä ovat nuo nimeämättömät autot?

Veolian "K1"
HelBin "D-08260"

----------


## chauffer

> Paitsi että 16:n voitti Tammelundin Liikenne Oy ja 55:n Veolia.


Niin? Silti kaikille kuudelle linjalle yhteensä 13 uutta autoa(N:t ajetaan varmaan samoilla). Miten sitten jakautuu firmojen kesken, sen näkee sitten. Mutta ainakin Helbillä siis vapautuu uudempaa kalustoa nyt syksyllä ja vuodenvaihteessa...

----------


## aki

> Paitsi että 16:n voitti Tammelundin Liikenne Oy ja 55:n Veolia.


En kirjoituksessani väittänytkään että Helb olisi voittanut linjoja 16 ja 55, totesin vain että uudet bussit tullaan jakamaan linjojen 16, 39, 45 ja 55 kesken, liikennöitsijästä välittämättä.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 16:09 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 16:02 ----------




> Niin? Silti kaikille kuudelle linjalle yhteensä 13 uutta autoa(N:t ajetaan varmaan samoilla). Miten sitten jakautuu firmojen kesken, sen näkee sitten. Mutta ainakin Helbillä siis vapautuu uudempaa kalustoa nyt syksyllä ja vuodenvaihteessa...


Linjoille 16 ja 55 tulee kaikki autot uusina, linjoille 17 ja 18 ei tule uusia autoja, linjoille 39 ja 45 tulee 4 uutta ja loput käytettyjä, autot 103, 252-255, 316, 702, 802, 810-814, 1001, 1206, 1207 ja 1217,

----------


## sm3

Tuli tossa eilen aamulla mieleen että taitaa Helb voittaa Jokerin. Näköjään sitten voittikin. Minulla ei niin ole väliksi millä kalustolla matkustaa, ja mitä enemmän eri autoja niin sitä mielenkiintosempi näin harrastajana matkustaa. tavallista kansaa ei kiinnosta: _"Ei tässä ennen HKL:än autoa ole ollut, mutta on nää mukavampia kun ne vanhat."_  :Laughing: . Mutta Helb joutuu tilaamaan kaikki autot uusina, joten ei huolta asian suhteen. Zige tosin taitaa kärsiä vain siitä että bussi on Helb:in, ei vaikka autot uusittaisiin viikon välein  :Smile:  (vitsi). 

Mutta koska s550 operointi busseilla voi jatkua vuoteen 2020 saakka, niin Helb joutunee uusimaan autot ainakin kerran. Mutta jos 7 vuotta samoilla busseilla ajavat, nini ei enää mikään laatu linja liene kyseessä joskus 2018. Kuitenkin ajoa kertyy busseille selkeästi enemmän kuin muilla linjoilla. Jokeri Volvoilla nyt kuudes vuosi kohta menossa, ja niiden luotettavuus lienee jo hiukka kärsinyt.

----------


## Palomaa

> ja mitä enemmän eri autoja niin sitä mielenkiintosempi näin harrastajana matkustaa.


Naulan kantaan, eihän siitä tule mitään jos jokainen linja-auto olisi pääkaupunkiseudulla esimerkiksi Scaloja, siinä menisi kuvaamisen halu.  :Laughing: 
ja off-topiccina, meneekö s39 sitten Myyrmäen kautta Martinlaaksoon?

----------


## Joonas Pio

> meneekö s39 sitten Myyrmäen kautta Martinlaaksoon?


Menee. Lisätietoa: http://www.hsl.fi/FI/mikaonhsl/julka...20(2012_1).pdf, sivut 17-18.

----------


## chauffer

> Mutta koska s550 operointi busseilla voi jatkua vuoteen 2020 saakka, niin Helb joutunee uusimaan autot ainakin kerran. Mutta jos 7 vuotta samoilla busseilla ajavat, nini ei enää mikään laatu linja liene kyseessä joskus 2018. Kuitenkin ajoa kertyy busseille selkeästi enemmän kuin muilla linjoilla. Jokeri Volvoilla nyt kuudes vuosi kohta menossa, ja niiden luotettavuus lienee jo hiukka kärsinyt.


No tuota, meillä perheessä toinen ajaa Nobinalla(Jokeria) ja minä Helbillä; olemme kyllä molemmat samaa mieltä että kaluston hoidossa näiden firmojen välillä on eroa kuin yöllä ja päivällä  :Laughing:  On lähestulkoon ihme että nuo jokerit yleensä edes liikkuvat(varsinkin kun kaikki kuljettajat eivät vioista välitä). On siellä toki hyviäkin autoja, kaikki eivät ole samanlaisia. Mutta olen kyllä varma että Helbillä nuo autot tulevat kestämään paremmin...  :Very Happy:

----------


## joboo

> En kirjoituksessani väittänytkään että Helb olisi voittanut linjoja 16 ja 55, totesin vain että uudet bussit tullaan jakamaan linjojen 16, 39, 45 ja 55 kesken, liikennöitsijästä välittämättä.
> 
> ---------- Viesti lisätty kello 16:09 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 16:02 ----------
> 
> 
> 
> Linjoille 16 ja 55 tulee kaikki autot uusina, linjoille 17 ja 18 ei tule uusia autoja, linjoille 39 ja 45 tulee 4 uutta ja loput käytettyjä, autot *103*, 252-255, 316, 702, 802, 810-814, 1001, 1206, 1207 ja 1217,


Se on Helb *1*. Eikä 103 ole teli auto

----------


## Palomaa

> olemme kyllä molemmat samaa mieltä että kaluston hoidossa näiden firmojen välillä on eroa kuin yöllä ja päivällä  On lähestulkoon ihme että nuo jokerit yleensä edes liikkuvat(varsinkin kun kaikki kuljettajat eivät vioista välitä). On siellä toki hyviäkin autoja, kaikki eivät ole samanlaisia. Mutta olen kyllä varma että Helbillä nuo autot tulevat kestämään paremmin...


Olen kanssasi samaa mieltä molemmissa asioissa.
Nobinan nykyiset jokeri-autot ovat täyttä p.....
HelBillä on taas uudet autot hyvässä kunnossa mutta kuljettajat eri varikoilla ovat taas toinen asia.

----------


## Koala

> Mutta olen kyllä varma että Helbillä nuo autot tulevat kestämään paremmin...


HelBillä on uusittu ainakin monien vanhojen Ikarusten sisustuksia, siis ihan lattiapinnat vaihdettu ja penkkikankaat (kaikki) vaihdettu, tuollaista fiksiä tekee näppärästi vaikka Jokerillakin kesken kauden.

----------


## chauffer

> HelBillä on uusittu ainakin monien vanhojen Ikarusten sisustuksia, siis ihan lattiapinnat vaihdettu ja penkkikankaat (kaikki) vaihdettu, tuollaista fiksiä tekee näppärästi vaikka Jokerillakin kesken kauden.


Ja 316:een tehtiin jopa uutta runkoa pitkä pätkä kun oli useammasta kohdasta poikki  :Laughing:

----------


## Palomaa

> Menee. Lisätietoa: http://www.hsl.fi/FI/mikaonhsl/julka...20(2012_1).pdf, sivut 17-18.


Tuo on niin pientä tuo pikselimössö että meneekö tuo samaa reittiä kenties kun 452 lähtee Myyrmäestä eli Kilterin ohi ja kääntyy tästä oikealle kuten 452 mutta jatkaa vielä sitten suoraan kun taas 452 kääntyy louhelaan?

----------


## joboo

Ajaa samaa reittiä kun s539 mutta Martinlaakso jää pois.

Tuleeko näihin vanhoihin autoihin tilaajaväritys?

----------


## Palomaa

> Tuleeko näihin vanhoihin autoihin tilaajaväritys?


Mielestäni vain uusiin autoihin TÄYTYY tulla.

Hei, mikä on tämä 435, menin v57:lla Tikkurilasta Myyrmäkeen ja näin n. Louhelan kohalla pysäkeillä 435 Helsinki tarrat, what does that mean?
Ikinä kuullut moisesta linjasta.  :Shocked:

----------


## hezec

> Hei, mikä on tämä 435, menin v57:lla Tikkurilasta Myyrmäkeen ja näin n. Louhelan kohalla pysäkeillä 435 Helsinki tarrat, what does that mean?
> Ikinä kuullut moisesta linjasta.


Ajattelin sanoa, että siellähän se on samassa PDF:ssä, ja onhan se, mutta saa tosiaan vähän kaivaa. Sivu 56:




> Linja 321 lakkautetaan kesäliikenteeseen siirryttäessä ja korvataan uudella linjalla 435 ElielinaukioHämeenlinnanväyläMartinlaaksoKoskel  o. Linja 435 korvaa myös lakkautettavaa linjaa 532 tarjoten työmatkayhteyksiä Martinlaaksosta Juvanmalmille. Vihdintien varresta säilyy edelleen vaihdoton yhteys Juvanmalmille linjalla 324


Reitti Linjaoppaassa

----------


## chauffer

> Ajaa samaa reittiä kun s539 mutta Martinlaakso jää pois.


Siis tarkoitat varmaan että Vantaankoski jää pois? S39 päättyy Martinlaakson asemalle..  :Laughing: 

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 17:13 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 17:12 ----------




> Tuo on niin pientä tuo pikselimössö että meneekö tuo samaa reittiä kenties kun 452 lähtee Myyrmäestä eli Kilterin ohi ja kääntyy tästä oikealle kuten 452 mutta jatkaa vielä sitten suoraan kun taas 452 kääntyy louhelaan?


Juu näin tekee...

----------


## zige94

> Mielestäni vain uusiin autoihin TÄYTYY tulla.
> 
> Hei, mikä on tämä 435, menin v57:lla Tikkurilasta Myyrmäkeen ja näin n. Louhelan kohalla pysäkeillä 435 Helsinki tarrat, what does that mean?
> Ikinä kuullut moisesta linjasta.


Uusi linja Eliel - Koskelo. Aloittaa 18.6.

----------


## hana

Miksi ihmettelette Helbin voittoa jokerin osalta. Kun katsoo tarjouksen hintaeroja Nobinaan ja Pohjolan Liikenteeseen voidaan todeta, että Helb on tainnut palata tämän linjan osalta siihen, että voittoa se ei ainakaan tuota. Joonas Piolla oli ihan hyviä näkemyksiä miksi Helbin "piti voittaa" jokeri.

----------


## aki

> Se on Helb *1*. Eikä 103 ole teli auto


Niinpä olikin, en suurentanut tekstiä tarpeeksi, tuo ykkönenhän on myös 510:n tämänhetkisiä vakkareita kuten aika monet muutkin autot jotka siirtyvät linjoille 39/45.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Uusimmassa Paikallisliikenne-lehdessä asiantuntijat puhuivat HelB:n asemasta nyt ja tulevaisuudessa.


Tässä vielä kuvana tuo kyseinen artikkelin osa:



Löytyy siis täältä: http://www.paikallisliikenneliitto.fi/lehti/1_2012/#/8

----------


## Nak

> Miksi ihmettelette Helbin voittoa jokerin osalta. Kun katsoo tarjouksen hintaeroja Nobinaan ja Pohjolan Liikenteeseen voidaan todeta, että Helb on tainnut palata tämän linjan osalta siihen, että voittoa se ei ainakaan tuota. Joonas Piolla oli ihan hyviä näkemyksiä miksi Helbin "piti voittaa" jokeri.


Helbin tarjous on tosiaan lähes miljoonan halvempi kuin Nobinan toiseksi tullut tarjous, mutta ero Nobinan ja PL:n välillä on vain 300te. PL tarjosi kuitenkin nivelillä tuon jotka ovat aika kalliita, joten tarjosiko PL nivelet halvalla vai Nobina tietoisesti kalliilla.. Mielestäni on muutenkin outoa kilpailuttaa samassa niveliä ja telejä kunn Telit on kuitenkin selvästi halvempi ratkaisu jolloin tarjottu hintakin painuu alas ?

----------


## GT8N

Ihan jännää, että Helb voitti. Poljen kyllä hattuni jos linjalle tulee LE-tyyppisiä autoja, sillä ne eivät yksinkertaisesti sovellu avorahastukseen. On myös perin surkeaa, että teliautoilla sohlaaminen jatkuu. Siinä ei orannssiksi maalaaminen paljon auta.

----------


## tohpeeri

> Ihan jännää, että Helb voitti. Poljen kyllä hattuni jos linjalle tulee LE-tyyppisiä autoja, sillä ne eivät yksinkertaisesti sovellu avorahastukseen. On myös perin surkeaa, että teliautoilla sohlaaminen jatkuu. Siinä ei orannssiksi maalaaminen paljon auta.


Henkilökohtaisesta olen tyytyväinen, ettei linjalle tule niveliä. Sinänsä ei minulla ole niitä vastaan mutta jos niiden ansiosta Jokerin vuoroväli olisi harventunut niin sehän olisi tiennyt seisomapaikkojen lisääntymistä istumapaikkojen kustannuksella ja sitä vastustan ehdottomasti. Eri asia jos myytäisiin seisomapaikkalippuja halvemmalla...

----------


## Automies

> PL tarjosi kuitenkin nivelillä tuon jotka ovat aika kalliita, joten tarjosiko PL nivelet halvalla vai Nobina tietoisesti kalliilla.. Mielestäni on muutenkin outoa kilpailuttaa samassa niveliä ja telejä kunn Telit on kuitenkin selvästi halvempi ratkaisu jolloin tarjottu hintakin painuu alas ?



Vaikka teliauto onkin halvempi hankintahinnaltaan ja käyttökuluiltaan, niveliä olisi riittänyt pienempi määrä joten säästöä olisi tullut kuljettajien palkkakustannuksissa.

----------


## Palomaa

> Poljen kyllä hattuni jos linjalle tulee LE-tyyppisiä autoja, sillä ne eivät yksinkertaisesti sovellu avorahastukseen. On myös perin surkeaa, että teliautoilla sohlaaminen jatkuu. Siinä ei orannssiksi maalaaminen paljon auta.


Tästä puhuin aiemmin, tässäkin HSL ja HelB voi käyttää maalaisjärkeä että mitä hankkii ja mihin hankkii, ainakin Jokerille ja h39:lle tulee samoja autoa, kenties mitä?.  :Laughing:

----------


## Zambo

> Tästä puhuin aiemmin, tässäkin HSL ja HelB voi käyttää maalaisjärkeä että mitä hankkii ja mihin hankkii, ainakin Jokerille ja h39:lle tulee samoja autoa, kenties mitä?.


Pitkässä sopimuksessa maalaisjärjen käyttö lienee paikallaan. Liikennöitsijä on tarjonnut tarjouspyynnön mukaista kalustoa ja pyrkii tietysti valitsemaan omalta kannaltaan parhaan kalustoratkaisun. Kokeilut (tässä tapauksessa avorahastus)ovat tilaajan ongelma ja mahdollinen onnistuminen on heille iso+, Helb lienee kalustokokeiluja riittävän määrän tehnyt. Eivät välttämättä halua lähteä täysmatalaa hankkimaan, jos LE kelpaa ja on luotettavampi ratkaisu.

Tosin paljon uudenlaista kalustoa on Suomen markkinoille tulossa, jolla on teliautoja esim. VDL ja Solaris. Aika näyttää.

----------


## joboo

> Niinpä olikin, en suurentanut tekstiä tarpeeksi, tuo ykkönenhän on myös 510:n tämänhetkisiä vakkareita kuten aika monet muutkin autot jotka siirtyvät linjoille 39/45.


Kaikkihan ne telit tietääkseni menevät s39/B :lle

----------


## aki

> Kaikkihan ne telit tietääkseni menevät H39/B :lle


45:lle tullee sitten autot 252-255 ja 810-814.

----------


## joboo

s39:lle on tarjottu vuonna 1.1.2017 HelB 722 ja 723? :o Nehän on HelBin entiset Volvot mitkä on nytten Nobinalla.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 0:22 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 0:19 ----------




> 45:lle tullee sitten autot 252-255 ja 810-814.


Kyllä ja vuonna 1.1.2017 on 806-814. 1.1.2018 autot 908-911&1004-1008. Mutta 1004 ja 1005 on telejä...

----------


## vristo

> s39:lle on tarjottu vuonna 1.1.2017 HelB 722 ja 723? :o Nehän on HelBin entiset Volvot mitkä on nytten Nobinalla.


Ovat vuokralla Nobinalla, HelB omistaa.

----------


## Koala

> Ovat vuokralla Nobinalla, HelB omistaa.


Jos ihan pilkkua aletaan jyystämään niin HelBin kalustoyhtiö HelB Fleet Oy omistaa.

----------


## zige94

> Ovat vuokralla Nobinalla, HelB omistaa.


Ja ovat vuokralla Nobinalla siis h72:n liikennöintiin, jonka sopimus loppuu 31.12.2013.

----------


## ipeniemela

> No tuota, meillä perheessä toinen ajaa Nobinalla(Jokeria) ja minä Helbillä; olemme kyllä molemmat samaa mieltä että kaluston hoidossa näiden firmojen välillä on eroa kuin yöllä ja päivällä  On lähestulkoon ihme että nuo jokerit yleensä edes liikkuvat(varsinkin kun kaikki kuljettajat eivät vioista välitä). On siellä toki hyviäkin autoja, kaikki eivät ole samanlaisia. Mutta olen kyllä varma että Helbillä nuo autot tulevat kestämään paremmin...


No voisitko kertoa kuinka vakavia vikoja noissa Jokeriteleissä on? Päällepäin ja kyydissä ollessa en itse ole juurikaan huomannut muuta, kuin ruttuisia kulmia, palavia varoitusvaloja ja toisinaan vaihteiston bugitusta tai tuuttaavia hälytyssummereita.

----------


## chauffer

> No voisitko kertoa kuinka vakavia vikoja noissa Jokeriteleissä on? Päällepäin ja kyydissä ollessa en itse ole juurikaan huomannut muuta, kuin ruttuisia kulmia, palavia varoitusvaloja ja toisinaan vaihteiston bugitusta tai tuuttaavia hälytyssummereita.


Juurikin nuo lisättynä toimimattomilla tai täysillä olevilla lämmityksillä, kattokavatuuletukset ei toimi tai pitävät järjetöntä meteliä, ovivikoja paljon, ovijarrut menevät itsestään päälle, siksi kuljettajat ottavat ne pois toiminnasta. Nuo kaikki ovat kuljettajalle piinaa kun ajaa 8-10 tuntia tuollaisilla. Ei kaikki viat ilmene joka sivulla, siksi niitä ei aina matkustajat huomaakaan. Ja kuten sanoin, on siellä muutama hyväkin yksilö..  :Smile:

----------


## joboo

Saa sitten nähdä kuinka HelB aloittaa s550 :lla. Tuleekohan paljonki peruttuja vuoroja? Itse veikkaan että ei tule koska kuitenkin on uusi kalusto ja tulee vara autoja.

Kun s39:llä on 12 autoa ja tulee ruuhka linja s/h39B linja niin sille menee 5 autoa niin jääkö s39:lle vain 7 autoa?

----------


## aki

> Kun s39:llä on 12 autoa ja tulee ruuhka linja s/h39B linja niin sille menee 5 autoa niin jääkö s39:lle vain 7 autoa?


HSL:n liikennöintisuunnitelmassa sanotaan että ruuhka-aikojen välissä linjalla 39 on 6 autoa ja ruuhkassa linjoilla 39/39B yhteensä 12 autoa. Eli kokopäiväautoja on 6 ja ruuhka-autoja myös 6.

Nykyiset h45:n vakkarit 707 ja 708 siirtyvät sitten Tammikuussa uudelle linjalle h17, sinne sopivatkin varsin hyvin vaikka taitaa 32 paikkaisissa autoissa olla silti ylikapasiteettia :Smile:

----------


## zige94

> Nykyiset h45:n vakkarit 707 ja 708 siirtyvät sitten Tammikuussa uudelle linjalle h17, sinne sopivatkin varsin hyvin vaikka taitaa 32 paikkaisissa autoissa olla silti ylikapasiteettia


Sinne sopisi paremmin h91:n autot 1119 ja 1120  :Wink:  Eikös h91 oltu lakkauttamassa vai muistanko väärin?

----------


## citybus

> Sinne sopisi paremmin h91:n autot 1119 ja 1120  Eikös h91 oltu lakkauttamassa vai muistanko väärin?


Parhaiten oikeastaan sopisivat autot ei mitään ja ei mitään.

Milläs kalustolla tuota h17:ää sitten liikennöidään syysliikenteen alusta 2012 vuodenvaihteeseen 2012/2013? Kalustoasiakirjoista päätellen nuo MAN:t on tarjottu linjalle tosiaan vuodenvaihteesta alkaen. Linja sen sijaan aloittaa syksyllä.

----------


## Nak

> Parhaiten oikeastaan sopisivat autot ei mitään ja ei mitään.
> 
> Milläs kalustolla tuota h17:ää sitten liikennöidään syysliikenteen alusta 2012 vuodenvaihteeseen 2012/2013? Kalustoasiakirjoista päätellen nuo MAN:t on tarjottu linjalle tosiaan vuodenvaihteesta alkaen. Linja sen sijaan aloittaa syksyllä.


Voisin heittää tähän villinä että aluksi h17:lla ajaa Nf 620-642 sarjasta autoja paikkaamassa vähentynyttä h16:n liikennettä. Ainakin jostain syystä Nobinan linjakilvistä löytyy kyseinen linja  :Shocked:

----------


## joboo

> Voisin heittää tähän villinä että aluksi h17:lla ajaa Nf 620-642 sarjasta autoja paikkaamassa vähentynyttä h16:n liikennettä. Ainakin jostain syystä Nobinan linjakilvistä löytyy kyseinen linja


Miksi H17 ajettaisiin Nobinan autoilla jos linja on HelB :llä.

----------


## kuukanko

> Miksi H17 ajettaisiin Nobinan autoilla jos linja on HelB :llä.


Kuten aiemmin todettiin, niin HelB voitti sen 1.1.2013 alkaen, ja linjan liikenne alkaa jo elokuussa.

----------


## Miska

> Sinne sopisi paremmin h91:n autot 1119 ja 1120  Eikös h91 oltu lakkauttamassa vai muistanko väärin?


Ei olla lakkauttamassa. Jollainhan Östersundomin alueen koululaiset täytyy kuskata.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 19:32 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 19:26 ----------




> Kaikkihan ne telit tietääkseni menevät s39/B :lle


Periaatteessa näin, mutta HelB:n kalustotarjouksesta käy ilmi, että he ovat tarjonneet teliautoilla suuremman osan liikenteestä kuin tarjouspyynnössä edellytettiin. Näin ollen voi hyvinkin olla, että ruuhka-ajan ulkopuolella myös 45:lla näkyy joissakin lähdöissä teliautoja.

----------


## zige94

> Ei olla lakkauttamassa. Jollainhan Östersundomin alueen koululaiset täytyy kuskata.


My bad... Katoin väärin ton yhden jutun...  :Smile:  Siinä lukikin 18.6.-12.8. ei ajeta, olin ajatuksissani lukenu sen tyyliin että lopetetaan syksyllä...

----------


## Nak

> Eli ilmeisesti niveliä ei ole tulossa, vaan Helbin hankintapolitiikan tuntien, saamme arvatenkin jatkossa matkustaa Jokerilinjalla teli-Scaloilla.


Toivotaan että Scalaa ei tule Jokerille, ne kun ovat suht ahtaita sisätiloiltaa, enkä näe sitä sopivana avorahastukseen sellaisenaan. Toisella foorumilla on ollut enemmänkin jo juttua siitä että Scalan valmistus olisi päättymässä tässä tämän vuoden aikana. 

Mannea kun ei enää saa telinä, voisin pistää arvauksen Mb citaron teliversion piikkiin. Helbillä kuitenkin jonkinverran kokemusta mesestä, ja Mersu on kuitenkin tunnetusti aika luotettu merkki. Vehoakin voisi kiinnostaa bussien toimitus Jokerille hyvän mainosarvon takia  :Smile:

----------


## hylje

Korkeaperäiset LE-autot toimivat ihan hyvin Tallinnan avorahastuksessa. Takaovi menettelee, kun auto on tuulilasikuormassa, muutoin on helppoa siirtyä keskioven kautta.

----------


## Palomaa

> Korkeaperäiset LE-autot toimivat ihan hyvin Tallinnan avorahastuksessa.


.. Ei tietenkään tarkoita sitä ettäkö ne toimisivat Suomessa Jokerilla.  :Wink:

----------


## hylje

Mitä niin erikoista suomalaisessa tuulilasikuormassa on, että se toimisi olennaisesti huonommin kuin tallinnalainen vastaava? Takaosan korkeudella on siis käytännössä väliä vain silloin, kun käytävää pitkin ei pääse keskiovelle -- tuulilasikuormassa.

----------


## Palomaa

> Mitä niin erikoista suomalaisessa tuulilasikuormassa on, että se toimisi olennaisesti huonommin kuin tallinnalainen vastaava? Takaosan korkeudella on siis käytännössä väliä vain silloin, kun käytävää pitkin ei pääse keskiovelle -- tuulilasikuormassa.


Jokeri ei toimi nyttenkään niin hyvin kun se voisi toimia, saatikka vielä kun aletaan LE-mallisella telillä ja avorahastuksella pysäkeillä ihmettelemään että "tuletko sinä ensin ylös ja sitten minä alas" - "eikun te vain ensin" - "eikun te arvon erkki esimerkki"

Ei, ehdottomasti ei.

----------


## risukasa

Millasia kuormituksia noilla Tallinnan bussilinjoilla on? Jos halutaan välttää yksi kompastuskivi pysäkkinopeuden suhteen, niin matala 2-lehtinen takaovi on kyllä aika selkeä valinta. Ainakin niin kauan kun kuljettajalipunmyynti jatkuu - sen loppuun saakkahan ykkösoven tukkivat lipunostajat, kakkosen lastenvaunut ym. kuormat, ja lopuille jää sitten kolmosovi.

----------


## zige94

> Jokeri ei toimi nyttenkään niin hyvin kun se voisi toimia, saatikka vielä kun aletaan LE-mallisella telillä ja avorahastuksella pysäkeillä ihmettelemään että "tuletko sinä ensin ylös ja sitten minä alas" - "eikun te vain ensin" - "eikun te arvon erkki esimerkki"
> 
> Ei, ehdottomasti ei.


Kyllä se silti onnistuisi, takaovesta vain ulos PISTE. Etu- ja keskiovesta sitten sisään ja ulos... Mutta siitä kyllä olen samaa mieltä että LE-malli ei kuitenkaan ole mikään paras ratkaisu, täysmatala se kyllä pitää olla ehdottomasti, jopa siksi että on paljon avarampi tila. Tulisi ainakin itselläni Scalassa ahdas olo...

----------


## hylje

> Millasia kuormituksia noilla Tallinnan bussilinjoilla on? Jos halutaan välttää yksi kompastuskivi pysäkkinopeuden suhteen, niin matala 2-lehtinen takaovi on kyllä aika selkeä valinta. Ainakin niin kauan kun kuljettajalipunmyynti jatkuu - sen loppuun saakkahan ykkösoven tukkivat lipunostajat, kakkosen lastenvaunut ym. kuormat, ja lopuille jää sitten kolmosovi.


Viikonloppumatkailijan silmin kuormat ovat aivan valtavat, pitkin päivää ei päässyt istumapaikoille kuin heilureiden keskipisteestä Viru-korttelissa. Vertailukohta Jokeriin on toimiva ainakin viikonloppuisin.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 21:29 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 21:27 ----------

"Avarampi tila" tarkoittaa siis seisomapaikkoja. Nyt odotellaan sitä, että foorumin bussi-istuinosasto herää tähän vääryyteen!

----------


## Palomaa

> ---------- Viesti lisätty kello 21:29 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 21:27 ----------
> "Avarampi tila" tarkoittaa siis seisomapaikkoja. Nyt odotellaan sitä, että foorumin bussi-istuinosasto herää tähän vääryyteen!


 :Laughing:  jopa murjaisit. Scala on siis liian ahdas, pää osuu kattoon jos kolmannelta penkiltä nouset, volvossa näin ei käy, ei myöskään mannessa, ei myöskään mersussa käynyt ulkomailla käydessäni.
Muutenkin vain ehdoton EI. 
HelB ei ole ostanut vielä mitään vaan päättää kalustonsa Jokerille viimeistään kesäkuun aikana.

----------


## antti

Kiva kun Jokeriin tulee avorahastus. Nousen takaovesta Pihlajiston pysäkillä ja jään seuraavalla eli Viikin Prisman pysäkillä pois ja maksan arvolipullani vain jos autossa on tarkastajan näköisiä tyyppejä. Voin tietysti olla kaivavani taskuja lippua etsien ja eihän se yhdellä pysäkkivälillä ehdi löytyä.

----------


## 339-DF

> Kiva kun Jokeriin tulee avorahastus. Nousen takaovesta Pihlajiston pysäkillä ja jään seuraavalla eli Viikin Prisman pysäkillä pois ja maksan arvolipullani vain jos autossa on tarkastajan näköisiä tyyppejä. Voin tietysti olla kaivavani taskuja lippua etsien ja eihän se yhdellä pysäkkivälillä ehdi löytyä.


Yhteiskunta kiittää. Toimintasi nimittäin tulee sille halvemmaksi kuin nykyinen, jossa kasvatat Jokerin kustannuksia hidastuttamalla sitä, kun yhden pysäkkivälisi matkalla jonotat parinkymmenen muun kanssa ovensuussa hitaalle laitteelle, lasket tavarasi maahan ja painelet kaikin voimin sitä ykköspainiketta kunnes pääset siirtymään sisälle.

Miltä muuten näyttää "tarkastajan näköinen tyyppi"?

----------


## joboo

Miten Helb pystyi voittamaan 139 paketin jollain vanhoilla autoilla?

----------


## aki

> Miten Helb pystyi voittamaan 139 paketin jollain vanhoilla autoilla?


Kun kalusto -ja hintapisteet laskettiin yhteen niin Helb teki parhaan tarjouksen, Kohteesta teki tarjouksen Helb, Veolia, Tammelund sekä Pohjola, Helb sai selvästi paremmat hintapisteet eikä kalustopisteissäkään kovin isoja eroja ollut, pohjolan kalustopisteet olivat jopa hitusen huonommat kuin helbin.

----------


## Tonttu18

Harmi, ettei jokeri-linjalle tule nivelbusseja. Olisi ollut tervetullut uudistus nähdä tilavia ja ketteriä nivelbusseja jokeri-linjalla, mutta näillä näkymin nykymeno sen kun jatkuu. Vuorovälihän on ruuhka-aikana jo lähes tihein mahdollinen, mutta matkustajamäärä saattaa vielä kasvaa. 
Miksei HSL vaatinut, että osa vuoroista ajettaisiin nivelbusseilla, edes kokeilumielessä tulevaisuutta ajatellen? 
Toisaalta se on ihan ymmärrettävää, kun HSL haluaa pitää kustannukset mahdollisimman alhaalla, eikä täten halua vaatia kalliita nivelbusseja, jotka lisäisivät matkustusmukavuutta, ja antaisivat ilmeen toimivalle ja sujuvalle runkolinjaverkostolle Pk-seudulla. Nuo muutamat nivelbussit olisivat esimerkiksi voineet olla Ikarus V187 - mallisia, joita Budapestin liikennelaitos (BKV) on tilannut käyttöönsä. Laatu ei varmaan ole huonompi kuin esim. Irisbus Crossway LE:ssä, joita HSL-alueelle on tullut runsaasti vuodesta 2009. 
Nivelbusseista keskustellessa puhutaan yleensä kalleista Mersuista tai Manneista. Kannattaa kuitenkin muistaa, että halvempiakin vaihtoehtoja löytyy, ja että näitä ns. halpabusseja pyörii joka arkipäivä liikenteessä. Miksei voisi pyöriä nivelbussiliikenteessäkin?

----------


## tohpeeri

Olen edelleen sitä mieltä, että matkustusmukavuutta ei ole seisominen vaan istuminen ja nivelbussien tulo olisi tiennyt seisomisen lisääntymistä harvempien vuorovälien vuoksi. Ikävä kyllä telibusseissakin mennään takapakkia koska nykyisissä Jokereissa on 54 paikkkaa, tuleviin vaaditaan vain 49.

----------


## Kani

> Nivelbusseista keskustellessa puhutaan yleensä kalleista Mersuista tai Manneista. Kannattaa kuitenkin muistaa, että halvempiakin vaihtoehtoja löytyy, ja että näitä ns. halpabusseja pyörii joka arkipäivä liikenteessä. Miksei voisi pyöriä nivelbussiliikenteessäkin?


Varmaan siksi, että ei bussin ostohinta ole kuin pieni osa elinkaaren aikana tulevista kustannuksista. Pelkät polttoainekustannukset voivat olla raskaimmilla linjoilla lähes miljoona euroa miljoonalla kilometrillä, huolto- ja korjauskuluista puhumattakaan. Ja ne ovat aina nivelessä isommat.

----------


## chauffer

> Olen edelleen sitä mieltä, että matkustusmukavuutta ei ole seisominen vaan istuminen ja nivelbussien tulo olisi tiennyt seisomisen lisääntymistä harvempien vuorovälien vuoksi. Ikävä kyllä telibusseissakin mennään takapakkia koska nykyisissä Jokereissa on 54 paikkkaa, tuleviin vaaditaan vain 49.


Avorahastuskokeilu tulee kyllä auttamaan asiaa, nopeuttamaan ruuhkaisia lähtöjä ja tasaamaan vuorovälejä. Ja tuleehan sinne hieno uusi liikenteenohjaus järjestelmä jossa soitellaan autoihin että pitääkö hidastaa vai ajaa kovempaa  :Laughing:  (ei tule toimimaan), mutta sen ansioksi tuo mahdollinen liikenteen sujuvuuden parantuminen varmasti laitetaan  :Mad:

----------


## aki

> Itse epäilisin että Nobina hävisi h16 ja h55 tarkoituksella. Sen verran huonoja linjoja on kuulemma ollut.


Kyllähän se tahallaan nuo linjat hävisi kun ei edes jättänyt tarjousta kummastakaan, eli oli ihan tietoinen valinta.

----------


## Aleksi.K

Helsinkiläiset veronmaksajat kiittävät. Jos ja kun ilmeisesti nuo linjat on voitettu halvemmalla kun mitä todelliset kustannukset ovat, saavat pääkaupungin asukkaat pitää ainakin vielä muutaman vuoden lisää tappiollista taloa pystyssä.

----------


## Koala

Mun käsittääkseni HelB ei ole enää vähään aikaan tehnyt tappiollisia tarjouksia.

----------


## zige94

> Uusimmassa Paikallisliikenne-lehdessä asiantuntijat puhuivat HelB:n asemasta nyt ja tulevaisuudessa. Yksi heistä totesi, että HelB:n tulisi olla HSL:n uusien käytäntöjen ja palveluiden kokeilijayritys, jolloin HelB täyttäisi tehtävänsä kaupungin omistamana yrityksenä paremmin ja tappiot pienenisivät. *Näen tämän Jokerin voittamisen kuuluvan juurikin tähän suunnitelmaan, sillä Jokerillehan tulee avorahastus, joka on uusi käytäntö HSL-alueella.*


Tätä viestiä on pakko vielä nostaa kun olen alkanut miettimään tarkemmin... Oma mielipiteeni on se ettei ole mitään väliä kenen omistaman firman kuuluisi olla HSL:n ns. kokeilijayritys. Tämä tarkottaisi sitä että suositaan kaupungin omistamaa ja syrjitää muita. Kaikille pitäisi antaa mahdollisuus olla se "kokeilijayritys", vaikka kilpailutuksen perusteella. Pitkäähän oli HelB/HKL-BL ratikan korvauslinjoja ajamassa, nyt valittiin kilpailutuksen perusteella ja annettiin muillekkin mahdollisuus (PL:llä en ole nähnyt yhtään romubusseja hoitamassa ratikankorvausliikennettä). Se ei saisi olla niin että suositaan kaupungin yritystä ja muilla ei ole ollenkaan väliä. Ja etenkin tuon lainauksen painotettu osuus vaikuttaa siltä että HelB "pakotettiin" voittamaan eli he olisivat jotenkin saaneet tietää minkälainen tarjous olisi pitänyt laittaa ja tiesivät miten voittaa Jokeri HSL:n vinkeillä. Siltä tuo korostettu lause vähän vaikuttaa.


Huomasin juuri ettei Veolia ollut jättänyt ollenkaan tarjousta Jokerista, tai sitten Veolian tarjous hylättiin. Edellisen kokouksen pöytäkirjaa ei ole vain vieläkään nähtävillä joten tuosta ei tiedä mitä on käynyt, ellei Kuukanko osaa kertoa. Olisin kyllä olettanut että jokainen iso firma osallistuu tuohon.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Tätä viestiä on pakko vielä nostaa kun olen alkanut miettimään tarkemmin... Oma mielipiteeni on se ettei ole mitään väliä kenen omistaman firman kuuluisi olla HSL:n ns. kokeilijayritys. Tämä tarkottaisi sitä että suositaan kaupungin omistamaa ja syrjitää muita. Kaikille pitäisi antaa mahdollisuus olla se "kokeilijayritys", vaikka kilpailutuksen perusteella. Pitkäähän oli HelB/HKL-BL ratikan korvauslinjoja ajamassa, nyt valittiin kilpailutuksen perusteella ja annettiin muillekkin mahdollisuus (PL:llä en ole nähnyt yhtään romubusseja hoitamassa ratikankorvausliikennettä). Se ei saisi olla niin että suositaan kaupungin yritystä ja muilla ei ole ollenkaan väliä. Ja etenkin tuon lainauksen painotettu osuus vaikuttaa siltä että HelB "pakotettiin" voittamaan eli he olisivat jotenkin saaneet tietää minkälainen tarjous olisi pitänyt laittaa ja tiesivät miten voittaa Jokeri HSL:n vinkeillä. Siltä tuo korostettu lause vähän vaikuttaa.


Kuten jo sanoin tuossa kyseisessä viestissäni, nuo HelB:n Jokerin voittamisen syyt ovat omia mielipiteitäni, jotka tässä tilanteessa perustelen tuolla Paikallisliikenne-lehden kirjoituksella. Uskon lehdessä kirjottaneiden asiantuntijoiden perustelleen tuota HelB:stä kokeilijayritys -juttua sillä, että silloin HelB:llä on toiminnassaan enemmän varmuutta, kun on tietyt linjat, jotka pysyy. Mutten myöskään väitä, että HelB olisi pakotettu Jokeri voittamaan, voihan olla, että ihan vahingossa on niin käynyt. Tai sitten se on oikeasti haluttu voittaa ja laitettu tarkoituksella matalampi tarjous, mutta ilman pakkoa. Itse henkilökohtaisesti, en haluisi HelB:n saavan etuoikeuksia, mutta jos tuo kokeilijayrityksenä toimiminen estää konkurssin, niin voisihan pienet etuoikeudet silloin olla paikallaan. Ja helsinkiläisten verorahoillahan se HelB pyörii, niin eiköhän se vakaa toiminta (ja +-merkkinen tulos) olisi plussaa myös kaupunkilaisille.

----------


## jodo

> Helsinkiläiset veronmaksajat kiittävät. Jos ja kun ilmeisesti nuo linjat on voitettu halvemmalla kun mitä todelliset kustannukset ovat, saavat pääkaupungin asukkaat pitää ainakin vielä muutaman vuoden lisää tappiollista taloa pystyssä.


Mutta toisaalta, HSL säästää.     Ja tekeehän esim. Suomen Nobinakin tappiota, kulut vaan rahoitetaan Ruotsista/Norjasta.

----------


## kuukanko

> Ja tekeehän esim. Suomen Nobinakin tappiota, kulut vaan rahoitetaan Ruotsista/Norjasta.


Nobinan tilinpäätökset väittävät aivan toisin. Ks. http://www.nobina.com/en/Nobina/Inve...ncial-reports/

----------


## Joonas Pio

HSL:n hallituksen pöytäkirja on nyt julkaistu. Tarjouspyyntö liitteenä. V-S Bussipalvelut oli jättänyt tarjoukset kohteisiin 137 (h16) ja 140 (h55), mutta ne jouduttiin hylkäämään.

----------


## hana

> HSL:n hallituksen pöytäkirja on nyt julkaistu. Tarjouspyyntö liitteenä. V-S Bussipalvelut oli jättänyt tarjoukset kohteisiin 137 (h16) ja 140 (h55), mutta ne jouduttiin hylkäämään.


Onkos ne Turkulaiset tulleet taas tarjouksineen HSL:n alueelle? :Wink:

----------


## Palomaa

> Onkos ne Turkulaiset tulleet taas tarjouksineen HSL:n alueelle?


Näköjään, mutta mikä oli tämä syy että heidän tarjous hylättiin?

----------


## sm3

> Näköjään, mutta mikä oli tämä syy että heidän tarjous hylättiin?


Pöytäkirjassa lukee tämmöistä:




> V-S Bussipalvelut Oy:n tarjoukset kohteista 137 (linja 16) ja 140 (linja 55)
> jouduttiin hylkäämään. Kohteen 137 kalustoluettelossa oli esitetty
> tarjouspyynnön vastaisesti kalustosta eri vaihtoehtoja. Kohteen 140
> kalustoluettelossa oli ilmoitettu liian vähän A2 tyypin linja-autoja.
> Liikennöitsijä oli tarjonnut vaaditun kuuden auton sijasta viisi autoa.

----------


## hana

Zige94:lle tiedoksi, että niin vain oli, että Veolia ei halunnut Jokeria ja ei näin ollen edes jättänyt tarjousta kyseisestä linjasta. Vaikka linjalla on ehkä brändiarvoa niin ei se silti automaattisesti ole bisnes mielessä kannattavaa varsinkaan sillä summalla millä Helb sen voitti.

----------


## Palomaa

> Zige94:lle tiedoksi, että niin vain oli, että Veolia ei halunnut Jokeria ja ei näin ollen edes jättänyt tarjousta kyseisestä linjasta. Vaikka linjalla on ehkä brändiarvoa niin ei se silti automaattisesti ole bisnes mielessä kannattavaa varsinkaan *sillä summalla millä Helb sen voitti.*


Aivankin näin. Veolia varmaan tiesi? että HelB polkee Jokerissakin hinnat alas niin mitä sitä turhaa edes vaivautua tarjoamaan mitään..  :Very Happy: 
Ja kyllä HelBillä on hyviäkin kuskeja, kuten esim. eräskin vakiokuski 510B:llä, normaalilla en ole nähnyt. Mutta niin katsellaan ja kuunnellaan mitä tapahtuu..

----------


## Koala

> Aivankin näin. Veolia varmaan tiesi? että HelB polkee Jokerissakin hinnat alas


Tiedättekö te lapset edes miten tarjouskilpailu toteutetaan? Laillisesti toteutetussa kilpailussa Veolia ei ole tiennyt yhtään mitään ja edelleen milloin HelB on muka taas aloittanut tappiotarjousten teon kun niistä uuden johtajan myötä luovuttiin?




> Se ei saisi olla niin että suositaan kaupungin yritystä ja muilla ei ole ollenkaan väliä.


Toistan: Ettekö te todella tiedä miten tarjouskilpailu hoidetaan?

----------


## sm3

> Tiedättekö te lapset edes miten tarjouskilpailu toteutetaan? Laillisesti toteutetussa kilpailussa Veolia ei ole tiennyt yhtään mitään ja edelleen milloin HelB on muka taas aloittanut tappiotarjousten teon kun niistä uuden johtajan myötä luovuttiin?
> 
> 
> 
> Toistan: Ettekö te todella tiedä miten tarjouskilpailu hoidetaan?


Lapsen mieli, joissain tositv sarjoissa voi olla jotain yhtiöiden välisiä kilpailuja tai tappeluita. Mutta todellisuudessa ei. 

Veoliaa ei kiinnostanut, ja Nobinan tai Pohjolan Liikenteen tarjoukset eivät olleet niin hyvät kuin Helb:in. PL olisi tarjonnut niveliä mikä varmasti nosti kustannuksia, Nobina sai parhaat kalustopisteet mutta tarjous oli huonompi. Helb operoi lähes miljoona euroa/vuosi halvemalla kuin muut. Ehkä Helb:illä on tehokaampi toimintatapa, tai jostain muusta saaneet nipistettyä tuon summan. Siitä on kyse. Parempi tarjous voitti, enkä usko että Nobinalla tai PL:ällä sitä hirveämmin harmitellaan, kunhan jättivät tarjouksen pysyäkseen ympyröissä mukana. Nämä ovat toki pelkkiä arvailuja. 

Minulla on täysi luottamus Helb:in eikä minua kiinnosta saavatko he tuottoa Jokerista, kunhan bussi tulee ja menee perille saakka. Se miten he tekivät paljon alemman tarjouksen kuin muut on heidän oma asiansa eikä kuulu ulkopuolisille.

----------


## citybus

> Aivankin näin. Veolia varmaan tiesi? että HelB polkee Jokerissakin hinnat alas niin mitä sitä turhaa edes vaivautua tarjoamaan mitään.. 
> Ja kyllä HelBillä on hyviäkin kuskeja, kuten esim. eräskin vakiokuski 510B:llä, normaalilla en ole nähnyt. Mutta niin katsellaan ja kuunnellaan mitä tapahtuu..


Kertoisikos arvon kööri Palomaa-zige94, mikä sitten on se hintataso, jolla Jokerin liikennöinti on kannattavaa, ja mitä Veolia tarkalleen tiesi?

Vai pitäisikö nyt perehtyä hieman hankintamenettelyn perustavanlaatuisiin asioihin?

----------


## zige94

> Kertoisikos arvon kööri Palomaa-zige94, mikä sitten on se hintataso, jolla Jokerin liikennöinti on kannattavaa, ja mitä Veolia tarkalleen tiesi?
> 
> Vai pitäisikö nyt perehtyä hieman hankintamenettelyn perustavanlaatuisiin asioihin?


Minä en puhunut Veolian "tietämyksestä" mitään... Enkä tiedä myöskään Jokerin nyk.sopimuksen hintatasoa, mutta kuulemani juttujen mukaan (täältä sekä parista toisesta lähteestä) on tuo tarjous tappiollinen.

----------


## Koala

> (täältä sekä parista toisesta lähteestä) on tuo tarjous tappiollinen.


Täällä ei ole näkynyt luotettavan oloista todistetta, linkkaatko? Ja mitä nuo muut lähteet ovat, kilpailevat firmat?  :Very Happy:  Kolmannen kerran kysyn milloin HelB aloitti uudelleen tappiollisten tarjousten teon kun niistä uuden johtajan myötä luovuttiin. Joko mä nyt saan vastauksen?

----------


## ipeniemela

Isän äitin kummin kaiman entisen kämppiksen pikkuserkun satunnainen hoito ei ole luotettava lähde.

----------


## chauffer

> Minä en puhunut Veolian "tietämyksestä" mitään... Enkä tiedä myöskään Jokerin nyk.sopimuksen hintatasoa, mutta kuulemani juttujen mukaan (täältä sekä parista toisesta lähteestä) on tuo tarjous tappiollinen.


Kuukankon pdf:stä näkyy uusi ja nykyinen hintataso, 1,2 % nousi hinta Jokerilla...




> Nyt on niitä kaivattuja PDF:iä.
> Liite 1573


tässä näin  :Laughing:

----------


## vristo

> Enkä tiedä myöskään Jokerin nyk.sopimuksen hintatasoa, mutta kuulemani juttujen mukaan (täältä sekä parista toisesta lähteestä) on tuo tarjous tappiollinen.


Sama kysymys kuin muillakin: Onko lähteenne luotettava?

----------


## citybus

> Sama kysymys kuin muillakin: Onko lähteenne luotettava?


Näinpä. Lähdekritiikki kunniaan, sillä epätodesta ei tule totta vaikka sitä kuinka toistelisi.

Minä, kuten ei ilmeisesti kukaan tappiollisuuden puolesta väittäjäkään, en toimi sellaisessa asemassa, että kykenisin tarkastelemaan tai arvioimaan HELB:n toiminnan tunnuslukuja, tarjouslaskennan perusteita yms. Missään tapauksessa se ei voi tapahtua musta tuntuu -periaatteella.

Se, että HELB on voittanut Jokerin, ei tarkoita nimenomaan sitä, että HELB operoisi linjaa tappiollisesti. Toisaalta emme myöskään tiedä sitä, tuleeko HELB operoimaan linjaa tappiollisesti vaiko ei. Faktat, jotka tiedämme, ovat se, että Jokerin hintataso on nyt siis HELB:n myötä noussut, sekä se, että nykyisen toimitusjohtajan aikana tappiollisia tarjouksia ei ole tehty, ja kun tähän mennessä ei ole tullut mitään faktatietoon perustuvaa väitettä sen suhteen, että tarjous olisi HELB:lle tappiollinen, jauhanta mahdollisesta tappiollisuudesta voitaisiin jo lopettaa.

----------


## kuukanko

> Faktat, jotka tiedämme, ovat se, että Jokerin hintataso on nyt siis HELB:n myötä noussut, sekä se, että nykyisen toimitusjohtajan aikana tappiollisia tarjouksia ei ole tehty


Näistäkään jälkimmäistä ei voi osoittaa faktaksi. HelB:n taloudellinen kehitys ei edes tue väitettä, koska nykyisen toimitusjohtajan aikana tulos on ollut joka vuosi edellisvuotta raskaammin tappiollinen (joka voi toki johtua muistakin seikoista).

Tarjouksen voitollisuuden tai tappiollisuuden osoittaminen etukäteen on teoriassakin mahdotonta, koska sopimuskauden aikana tapahtuvaan kehitykseen liittyy aina riskejä ja mahdollisuuksia ja vasta jälkikäteen tiedetään, miten ne ovat toteutuneet. Tarjouksen tekijä tietysti tietää, miten nämä riskit ja mahdollisuudet on hinnoiteltu tarjoushintaan.

----------


## zige94

> Sama kysymys kuin muillakin: Onko lähteenne luotettava?


En sanonut että olisi 100% varmasti luotettava, ja kuten kuukanko sanoi, on mahdotonta tietää ennen sopimuksen alkua ja ennen kuin aoåimusta on jonkun aikaa kulunut. Ei ole linkata väitettä, mutta teidän iloksi lisään sen mikä jäi edellisestä viestistä uupumaan (syytän vähäisiä yöunia) on että tieto ei ole faktatieto pienen tutkimisen jälkeen todettu asia. (keskustelu on käyty s-postitse, henkilön asemasta ei ole mitään tietoa mutta sen tiedän ettei ainakaan ole pelkkä harrastaja).

----------


## vristo

> (keskustelu on käyty s-postitse, henkilön asemasta ei ole mitään tietoa mutta sen tiedän ettei ainakaan ole pelkkä harrastaja).


Minun vastakysymykseni: miksi kukaan joukkoliikenteen päättäjä tai alalla merkittävässä asemassa oleva henkilö lähettäisi luottamuksellista tietoa sähköpostitse jollekin harrastajalle? Epäilen vahvasti tiedon todenperäisyyttä tai sitten meillä on todellinen tietovuoto joukossamme.

----------


## zige94

> tai sitten meillä on todellinen tietovuoto joukossamme.


 :Smile:  
(Viestini ei ole liian lyhyt kun se on tarkoitettu tälläisenään)

----------


## hana

Matematiikkaahan tämä on. Jos Helbin tarjous on voittoa tuottavaa, on Nobinan nykyinen sopimus Jokerista oltava todella paljon voittoa tuottavaa. Perustan väitteeni siihen, että Helb ajaa tulevaisuudessa Jokeria sopimuksella missä hintataso nousi VAIN 1,2%. Se on todella vähän verrattuna kulujen nousuun mitä linjan liikennöinti edellyttää. Ja Veoliasta sen verran, ei se etukäteen varmasti mitään Helbin tarjouksesta tiennyt, se vaan ei halunnut kilpailla Jokerin liikennöitsimisestä. Siihen on taas omat syynsä.

----------


## vristo

> 


Mitä vihjaat tällä?

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 17:07 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 16:49 ----------

Oli itseltäni hieman väärin kirjoittaa tietovuoto ilman sitaatteja. Mutta väärä ja paikkaansapitämätön informaatiokin voi olla joskus kohtalokasta. Viimeistään Hesarin tämänpäiväisestä artikkelista käy ilmi, että joukkoliikenteen "heavyharrastajien" kirjoituksia ja edesottamuksia seurataan varsin tiiviisti. Väärästä huhusta tulee helposti "faktaa".

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Viimeistään Hesarin tämänpäiväisestä artikkelista käy ilmi, että joukkoliikenteen "heavyharrastajien" kirjoituksia ja edesottamuksia seurataan varsin tiiviisti.


HS Digilehden käyttäjätunnukset omaavat voivat käydä lukemassa sen täältä.

----------


## tlajunen

> HS Digilehden käyttäjätunnukset omaavat voivat käydä lukemassa sen täältä.


Jaksaisiko joku ystävällinen sielu referoida?

----------


## joboo

H18 Tulee siis vain 8auto yhteensä joista 4 on A2:a ja C-tyyppisiä 4. Liikennöintisuunnitelmassa sanotaan näin: Linjaa liikennöidään arkisin aamusta   iltaruuhkan  loppuun 10 minuutin  välein  
(ruuhka-aikoina kymmenellä   linja-autolla ja ruuhka-aikojen välissä  yhdeksällä   linja-autolla) ja muina 
aikoina 20 minuutin  välein  viidellä   linja -autolla.
Tuleeko näitä kahta sitten ollenkaan linjalle?

----------


## Palomaa

> siis sinisiä ja oransseja


Niin ellei HSL suunnittele taas jotain uutta..
Mutta tullaanko Jokeri ajamaan siis Varhasta, kun tämä jäi vähän epäselväksi?
Ja kalusto on vieläkin epäselvä..

----------


## chauffer

> Niin ellei HSL suunnittele taas jotain uutta..
> Mutta tullaanko Jokeri ajamaan siis Varhasta, kun tämä jäi vähän epäselväksi?
> Ja kalusto on vieläkin epäselvä..


Eiköhän ne tulla ajamaan Ruhasta ja Varhasta puoliksi. Kalusto ei ole vielä tiedossa...

----------


## ipeniemela

> Eiköhän ne tulla ajamaan Ruhasta ja Varhasta puoliksi. Kalusto ei ole vielä tiedossa...


Kunhan vain ei tulisi Scaloja. Itse tykkään istua bussin etuosassa, mutta monesti Jokerilinjalla bussin ollessa täynnä on ollut pakko istua taakse. Jokerilinjan nykyisellä Volvo 8700LE-kalustolla tämä ei ole ongelma, mutta 196cm pitkänä miehenä koen erittäin ahdistavaksi Scalan korotetun peräosan, jossa ikkuna jää niin alas ettei siitä pysty seuraamaan matkantekoa. Muuten Scalat ovat toki hiljaisia ja kyyti pehmeää, mutta Jokerille mielestäni sopisi paremmin vaikkapa MB Citaro, MAN tai Solaris, varsinkin jos tarkoitus on siirtyä avorahastukseen.

----------


## zige94

> ...mutta 196cm pitkänä miehenä koen erittäin ahdistavaksi Scalan korotetun peräosan, jossa ikkuna jää niin alas ettei siitä pysty seuraamaan matkantekoa. Muuten Scalat ovat toki hiljaisia ja kyyti pehmeää...


Sama täällä, ja pituutta löytyy 12cm sinua vähemmän... Takaovea taaemmas ei voi istua, jos ikkunasta ulos haaveilee katsovansa eikä bussin rakenteita..

----------


## sm3

> Kunhan vain ei tulisi Scaloja. Itse tykkään istua bussin etuosassa, mutta monesti Jokerilinjalla bussin ollessa täynnä on ollut pakko istua taakse. Jokerilinjan nykyisellä Volvo 8700LE-kalustolla tämä ei ole ongelma, mutta 196cm pitkänä miehenä koen erittäin ahdistavaksi Scalan korotetun peräosan, jossa ikkuna jää niin alas ettei siitä pysty seuraamaan matkantekoa. Muuten Scalat ovat toki hiljaisia ja kyyti pehmeää, mutta Jokerille mielestäni sopisi paremmin vaikkapa MB Citaro, MAN tai Solaris, varsinkin jos tarkoitus on siirtyä avorahastukseen.


196cm pitkä ihminen on *reilusti* keskivertoa pidempi. Kannattaa siihen suhteuttaa. Bussit suunnitellaan normi pituisille ihmisille, ja lyhyet tai kaksimetriset joutuvat sitten vähän mukautumaan enemmistön edun eteen. 

Itse tasan 180 cm pitkänä sovin täydellisesti kulkemaan ja istumaan missä päin bussia tahansa oli se sitten Volvo tai Scala tai vaikka Irisbus. Jos bussit suunniteltaisiin 196 senttisille ihmisille (joita on kai suurinpirtein kaksi viidestäkymmenestä) niin minä puolestani joutuisin kurkottamaan ulos nähdäkseni.  :Wink:  Silloin minä olisiin tällä valittamassa että 180 senttisenä en näe ulos kurottamatta.

----------


## joboo

Itse olen vähän päälle 180cm pitkä ja pääni osuu esim 550:n Volvoissa kattoon takana! Saa kävellä/seistä vähän kumarassa.

----------


## sm3

> Itse olen vähän päälle 180cm pitkä ja pääni osuu esim 550:n Volvoissa kattoon takana! Saa kävellä/seistä vähän kumarassa.


Minulla ei kyllä ole koskaan ollut ongelmaa... En tiedä sitten. Enkä muuten edes kävele kumarassa. Pystyn poistumaan takaovesta kumartumatta (mutta ovikuilussa kumarrun varmuuden vuoksi).

----------


## ipeniemela

> 196cm pitkä ihminen on *reilusti* keskivertoa pidempi. Kannattaa siihen suhteuttaa. Bussit suunnitellaan normi pituisille ihmisille, ja lyhyet tai kaksimetriset joutuvat sitten vähän mukautumaan enemmistön edun eteen. 
> 
> Itse tasan 180 cm pitkänä sovin täydellisesti kulkemaan ja istumaan missä päin bussia tahansa oli se sitten Volvo tai Scala tai vaikka Irisbus. Jos bussit suunniteltaisiin 196 senttisille ihmisille (joita on kai suurinpirtein kaksi viidestäkymmenestä) niin minä puolestani joutuisin kurkottamaan ulos nähdäkseni.  Silloin minä olisiin tällä valittamassa että 180 senttisenä en näe ulos kurottamatta.


No minä en niitä Scaloja silti Jokerille halua. Se on minun mielipiteeni ja minulla on siihen oikeus. Loppupeleissä ne päätökset joka tapauksessa tehdään riippumatta mielipiteestäni.

----------


## sm3

> No minä en niitä Scaloja silti Jokerille halua. Se on minun mielipiteeni ja minulla on siihen oikeus. Loppupeleissä ne päätökset joka tapauksessa tehdään riippumatta mielipiteestäni.


No minä en niistä Scaloista oikein perusta myöskään. Mutta toisaalta ei ole hirveämmin kaupunkibusseja joista pidän. Carrus City ja varmaan Volvo 8700LE uutena. Volvo 8900 bussilla en ole vielä matkustanut. Carrus City on yhä vaan kovasti tasaisen ja pehmeä oloinen matkustaa. Volvo 8700LE tuntui uutena ihan hyvältä matkustaa. Volvo 7000 on ihan hauska matkustaa. Scania Omnicity on puolestaan sitten todella ikävä matkustaa... 

Scala on Taideteollisessa Korkeakoulussa suunniteltu. Joten en ihmettele jos on epäkäytännöllinen.

Olen ymmärtänyt että Scalan tuotanto saattaa loppua ensi vuoden alussa.

----------


## Palomaa

> Volvo 8900 bussilla en ole vielä matkustanut.


Sitten vain tuumasta toimeen  :Wink: , h20:sellä on teli joka kuvastaisi ehkä eniten millainen auto Jokerille tulisi, jota en usko että HelB tilaa.. Mutta hyvä auto olisi tuo.
Melkeinpä jopa puolturisti ellei olekkin.

----------


## joboo

Mietinpä tässä että miksi H45:lle ei tarjottu yhtään uutta kalustoa? (varmaan sen takia kun niin paljon sotketaan ja pah!) erittäin tukalat 7vuotta tulee olemaan kesäisin kun ei ole ilmastointia koko bussissa ja ikkunatkin on pihistetty etuosaan.  :Mad:

----------


## aki

> Mietinpä tässä että miksi H45:lle ei tarjottu yhtään uutta kalustoa? (varmaan sen takia kun niin paljon sotketaan ja pah!) erittäin tukalat 7vuotta tulee olemaan kesäisin kun ei ole ilmastointia koko bussissa ja ikkunatkin on pihistetty etuosaan.


En nyt oikein ymmärrä tuota valitustasi uuden ja ilmastoimattoman kaluston puutteesta, sinne h45:n pakettiinhan on tarjottu mm. uudehkot autot 810-814 joissa on ilmastointi, eiköhän nuo autot tulla sijoittamaan kokopäivävuoroihin ja sitten vanhemmat 200-sarjan scalat ruuhkavuoroihin.

----------


## joboo

> En nyt oikein ymmärrä tuota valitustasi uuden ja ilmastoimattoman kaluston puutteesta, sinne h45:n pakettiinhan on tarjottu mm. uudehkot autot 810-814 joissa on ilmastointi, eiköhän nuo autot tulla sijoittamaan kokopäivävuoroihin ja sitten vanhemmat 200-sarjan scalat ruuhkavuoroihin.


Autoissa 810-814 ei ole ilmastointia sen olen huomannut jo tänä kesänä.

----------


## Nak

> Autoissa 810-814 ei ole ilmastointia sen olen huomannut jo tänä kesänä.


mun mielestä niihin oli tarjottu jälkiasennetut ilmastoinnit  :Wink:

----------


## ipeniemela

> En nyt oikein ymmärrä tuota valitustasi uuden ja* ilmastoimattoman* kaluston puutteesta


Eiköhän joboo tässä nimenomaan purnannut *ilmastoidun* kaluston puutteesta.  :Wink:

----------


## KriZuu

Mikä mahtaa olla Nobinan Jokerivolvojen kohtalo ensi vuoden elokuussa kun 550:n liikennöinti siirtyy HelBille? Poistoon, tilaajaväritys...?

----------


## zige94

> Mikä mahtaa olla Nobinan Jokerivolvojen kohtalo ensi vuoden elokuussa kun 550:n liikennöinti siirtyy HelBille? Poistoon, tilaajaväritys...?


Arvelu: Huonokuntoisimmat menee poistoon, hyväkuntoiset varmasti säästetään. En usko että tilaajväritystä niihin tulee, koska kukaan ei sitä vaadi. Tilaajavärityshän vaaditaan aina uusiin busseihin, ei käytettyihin (mm. linjojen 158, 160, 518, 740, 741 ja 742:n Volvo 8700LE:t sen osoittavat).

----------


## Palomaa

> tilaajaväritys...?


Se riippuu, maksoihan HSL puolet Veolian autojen maalaamisestakin (92, 93, 94, 218, 219) kun ne olivat vanhoissa Lentokenttä-väreissä.
Toisaalta, voi olla että tarrat revitään vaan pois eli jäisi se sini-vihreä väritys.

----------


## Nak

Mulla on jostain jäänyt käsitys että jokerit olisivat liisattuja ja mahdollisesti palautuvat Volvolle sitten kun 550:n sopimus päättyy. Tästä en siis ole varma, enkä varsinkaan sitä toivo  :Smile:  Nobina voisi ensi syksynä poistaa kaikki tätä vanhemmat telit mukaanlukien Scalan reuhkat 478-480  :Cool:

----------


## Miska

> Arvelu: Huonokuntoisimmat menee poistoon, hyväkuntoiset varmasti säästetään. En usko että tilaajväritystä niihin tulee, koska kukaan ei sitä vaadi. Tilaajavärityshän vaaditaan aina uusiin busseihin, ei käytettyihin (mm. linjojen 158, 160, 518, 740, 741 ja 742:n Volvo 8700LE:t sen osoittavat).


Toisaalta kannattaako niitä säästää, jos niille ei ole käyttöä? Nobinallahan on ylimääräisiä teliautoja jo nyt eikä meneillään olevassa tarjouskilpailussakaan ole tarjolla töitä kuin yhdelle teliautolle.

----------


## Palomaa

> Mulla on jostain jäänyt käsitys että jokerit olisivat liisattuja ja mahdollisesti palautuvat Volvolle sitten kun 550:n sopimus päättyy. Tästä en siis ole varma, enkä varsinkaan sitä toivo  Nobina voisi ensi syksynä poistaa kaikki tätä vanhemmat telit mukaanlukien Scalan reuhkat 478-480


Mitä Volvo sitten tekisi Jokeri-värjätyillä autoilla joita on lähemmäs 30 ja ovat ainakin 5-6 vuotta vanhoja, poistoon mennessä 7?  :Very Happy:  En usko että Volvo niitä edes haluaa.
Samaa mieltä olen, mielestäni kaikki Carrus City L-telit sun muut ja juu nuo pari Scalaa kans mäkeen, ja jäis vielä vara-autoikski vielä muutama.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Nakkiputka

> Arvelu: Huonokuntoisimmat menee poistoon, hyväkuntoiset varmasti säästetään. En usko että tilaajväritystä niihin tulee, koska kukaan ei sitä vaadi. Tilaajavärityshän vaaditaan aina uusiin busseihin, ei käytettyihin (mm. linjojen 158, 160, 518, 740, 741 ja 742:n Volvo 8700LE:t sen osoittavat).


Miten tuon ikäisistä autoista edes saa "huoonkuntoisia"...? Olemattomalla huollolla tietysti, mutta sehän on sitä Euroopan Parasta Joukkoliikennettä  :Mad:

----------


## zige94

> Miten tuon ikäisistä autoista edes saa "huoonkuntoisia"...? Olemattomalla huollolla tietysti, mutta sehän on sitä Euroopan Parasta Joukkoliikennettä


Huono huolto, huono linja, huonot matkustajat  :Smile:  Ja sanotaanko vielä että huono auto, kyllä se mallikin vähän siihen vaikuttaa kuinka nopeesti huonoon kuntoon pääsee, verrataan vaikka vanhaan kunnon Wiima K202:een.

----------


## Palomaa

> Huono huolto, huonot matkustajat


Tämä on juuri sitä mitä tarkoitan Bussien kunto-ketjussa, matkustajat saattavat sisätilat huonoon kuntoon, ja kun niitä ei huolleta niin tulos on mikä on. Jos noista Jokeri-volvoista pidettäisiin huolta niin hyviähän ne olisi, ja osa on vieläkin ihan hyvässä kunnossa.

----------


## kuukanko

> Mulla on jostain jäänyt käsitys että jokerit olisivat liisattuja ja mahdollisesti palautuvat Volvolle sitten kun 550:n sopimus päättyy.


Hyvin suuri osa, ellei jopa valtaosa, HSL-liikenteeseen uusina tulevista busseista on liisattuja. Sopimusehdoissa tietysti vaihtelee, mitä sopimuskauden päätyttyä tapahtuu, mutta useimmissa liikennöitsijä saa lunastaa bussit itselleen leasingkauden päätyttyä varsin halvalla - niin halvalla, että jos niille on vaan jotakin käyttöä, niin ei kannata jättää lunastamatta.




> Mitä Volvo sitten tekisi Jokeri-värjätyillä autoilla joita on lähemmäs 30 ja ovat ainakin 5-6 vuotta vanhoja, poistoon mennessä 7?  En usko että Volvo niitä edes haluaa.


Jos leasingkauden päätyttyä sopimusta ei jatketa eikä liikennöitsijä halua lunastaa busseja, niin ei liisaajalta sitten kysytä, haluaako se busseja vai ei. Sen riskin liisaaja on ottanut sopimusta tehdessään. Esim. GE Tip Trailerilla on Koivukylässä iso tarha, jossa on uutta käyttöä odottamassa perävaunuja, kuorma-autoja ja linja-autoja (ainakin Concordian ja sittemmin WL:n käytössä olleita Ikaruksia), joiden leasingsopimus on päättynyt.

----------


## Miska

Jokeri-Volvojen tapauksessa voi hyvin käydä niinkin, että autot jäävät seisomaan vuodeksi tai jopa kahdeksi odottamaan HSL-alueen lähivuosien jättikilpailutuksia tai maakuntakaupunkien ensimmäisiä kilpailutuksia. Maakuntakeskuksissahan ei nykyisellään ole juurikaan teliautoja (pois lukien Jyväskylän Ruotsista uitetut seutuautot), vaikka aamun ruuhkapiikki on hyvin terävä. Tämän takia ajetaan varsin yleisesti vara-autoja varsinaisten vuoroautojen tukena. Jokeri-Volvot ovat päästötasoltaan Euro 5 (ja todennäköisesti helposti päivitettävissä EEV:ksi), joten ne ovat todennäköisesti vielä varsin kilpailukykyisiä uudenkin kaluston kanssa, riippuen toki siitä, millaiset kalustovaatimukset maakuntiin sorvataan.

----------


## Albert

> matkustajat saattavat sisätilat huonoon kuntoon, ja kun niitä ei huolleta niin tulos on mikä on.


Hyvänen aika sentään, nousen bussiin, esitän matkustusasiakirjan ja siirryn joko istumaan tai seisomaan.
Miten minun pitää muuttaa käyttäytymistäni, jotta en saata bussia huonoon kuntoon?

----------


## Palomaa

> Hyvänen aika sentään, nousen bussiin, esitän matkustusasiakirjan ja siirryn joko istumaan tai seisomaan.
> Miten minun pitää muuttaa käyttäytymistäni, jotta en saata bussia huonoon kuntoon?


Puhuinko että Albert saattaa bussin huonoon kuntoon? Jos luit yhtään Bussien kunto-ketjua niin tajuat mitä tarkoitan.

----------


## chauffer

> Hyvänen aika sentään, nousen bussiin, esitän matkustusasiakirjan ja siirryn joko istumaan tai seisomaan.
> Miten minun pitää muuttaa käyttäytymistäni, jotta en saata bussia huonoon kuntoon?


Kaikki matkustajat eivät tee noin; Jalat nostetaan penkille, jollain terävällä jyrsitään penkin selkänojia, ruuveja kierretään irti, tusseilla piirretään penkkeihin jne. jne.

----------


## TeemuBussitietäjä

Kiva saada uutta ja parempaa kalustoa 550:lle, nobina liikennöi sitä minun mielestäni aivan liian halvalla.  :Very Happy:

----------


## PepeB

> Kiva saada uutta ja parempaa kalustoa 550:lle, nobina liikennöi sitä minun mielestäni aivan liian halvalla.


Samaa mieltä! 
Ne bussit suorastaan vahingoittivat ihmisoikeuksia  :Very Happy:

----------


## QS6

> Kiva saada uutta ja parempaa kalustoa 550:lle, nobina liikennöi sitä minun mielestäni aivan liian halvalla.


Yleinen konsensus asiasta taitaa kuitenkin olla, että tuleva liikennöitsijä ajaa "liian halvalla"  :Wink: 

Uusiutuva kalusto kyllä minua henkilökohtaisesti miellyttää!

----------


## Vereora

> Yleinen konsensus asiasta taitaa kuitenkin olla, että tuleva liikennöitsijä ajaa "liian halvalla" 
> Uusiutuva kalusto kyllä minua henkilökohtaisesti miellyttää!


Eri asia sitten onkin, että mikä estää uutta kalustoa joutumasta samaan kuntoon vastaavassa iässä? Tai riittääkö teli Scalan matkustaja paikat liikennöitiä varten koko sopimuksen ajan. On aivan järjetöntä laittaa Jokerille pienempiä autoja poistuvien tilalle.

----------

